# Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!



## DD-Baits (11. Februar 2009)

Ihr fandet Faszination Friendfische 2 schon krass?

Dann hört euch mal volgenden Bericht der Angelwoche an:

(ros)Brassen in gerade zu unheimlichen Mengen fing Len Reeves aus Mesby bei Great Yarmounth,als er bei Horning Ferry im Bure-Fluss angelte.In Dreieinviertelstunden fing er insgesamt 178 Brassen im Gesamtgewicht von 250lbs (114.75kg!).Der Brassenprofi fütterte lediglich 3 Hände voll Grundfutter an, und dann ging es Schlag auf Schlag.Der schwerste Brassen wog etwas über 1kg und der kleinste etwa 750g.



Das Kling ja mal übelst Unglaubwürdig,dennoch scheint es der Wahrheit zu entsprechen.

Der Typ:
1 Mann+3 Stunden= 178 Brassen->114kg!

Und Faszination Friedfisch:
3 Mann+6 Stunden=(Genaue Brassenzahl nicht bekannt) ->150kg !

Das ist extrem Krass,finde ich |bigeyes


----------



## zrako (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

ach das is doch nichts besonders

geht das nicht allen so beim brassenangeln


----------



## ... (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



DD-Baits schrieb:


> Ihr fandet Faszination Friendfische 2 schon krass?
> 
> Dann hört euch mal volgenden Bericht der Angelwoche an:
> 
> ...



Das beeindruckt mich nicht im geringsten.
Aber wem es Spaß macht #6


----------



## Carphunter 76 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Schau Dir mal die Ergebnisse der Wettfischen in Irland am Shannon an, dann bekommst Du mal ein Gefühl dafür, wie man in einem intakten Brassengewässer, an dem man C+R betreibt, fängt.


----------



## ernie1973 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Warum tut man den armen Biestern das alles nur an - erstens braucht keiner eine solche Menge und zweitens - was will man überhaupt mit Brassen???

...naja...aber das soll keine C&R Diskussion werden - aber warum nimmt man lebende Individuen, um solche sehr sehr fragwürdigen "Rekorde" aufzustellen???

Naja, wer´s braucht und wem´s Spaß macht!

Ernie

PS:

Bei Brassen mache ich auch konsequent C&R, weil sie bei mir nur "Beifang" sind und ich sie nicht verwerte!

a.


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Wegen solcher Aktionen ist es in Irland nur noch Erlaubt einen Setzkescher zu 1/3 mit Fisch zu füllen.
Die größere Frage ist : Wieviel Kg Schleim klebten anschließend am Angler ?


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Leute locker bleiben,... es sind nur Fische. Wenn die Brassen zu viele sind und man auch größere haben möchte, dann sollte man konsquent entnehmen und sinnvoll verwerten (Viehfutter?). Ansonsten läßt man es wie es ist. Kleinwüchsige Brassen sind wohl auch für Raubfische eher günstiger.


----------



## gründler (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Warum tut man den armen Biestern das alles nur an!


 
Hi Ernie

Warum werfen Angler überhaupt nen Haken aus auf Arme Biester???

Ich bin der Meinung weil es Spaß macht Fische zu fangen.
Warum messen sich Angler vs Angler mit Fischen?
Weil es Spaß macht,so wie der Reiter Ehre und Geld kriegt wenn er sein Pferd mit Gerte und Sporen und nen Stück Eisen im Maul antreibt,wie der Züchter der Tiere aus Leistung züchtet um Ruhm und Ehre zu erlangen...........................
10 Seiten später!

Wer das nicht akzeptieren will,und sich selber in frage stellt das die armen fische ja "angeblich  leiden  ",kann sich sein Fisch ja kaufen die hatten es bestimmt 100 mal besser wie geangelte.
Oder er sollte nachdenken ob das Hobby angeln auf arme Biester überhaupt was für ihn ist.

Damit meine ich hier niemand spezielles sondern alle die so denken.Denkt lieber mal über andere Tierhobbys nach ob das auch Ethisch Moralisch ok ist,und die auch noch sehr hohen Stellenwert haben.

lg

Ps geändert für 'Ollek da "angeblich" vergessen!


----------



## Herby777 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Mhm irgendwie mag ichs nicht so ganz glauben. 180 (Minuten) / 178 = 1,01. Das wäre ja in einer Minute einer. Doch Drill + Abnahme des Fisches + Neubeköderung + Auswerfen in einer Minute?? Und das über die Dauer von 3 Std??? Das muss ein Hochleistungssportler sein...


----------



## gründler (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Herby es gibt sogar in Deut.solche Gewässer wo in 3Std bis zu 100kg Weißfisch drinn ist,ob das nun alles Brassen sind sei mal dahin gestellt aber solche Gewichte sind keine Ausnahme.Gute Angler fangen im durchschnitt um die 50-100kg in einem Durchgang 3-4 Std nix besonderes.
lg


----------



## Case (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



DD-Baits schrieb:


> Der schwerste Brassen wog etwas über 1kg und der kleinste etwa 750g.
> Das Kling ja mal übelst Unglaubwürdig,dennoch scheint es der Wahrheit zu entsprechen.
> Der Typ:
> 1 Mann+3 Stunden= 178 Brassen->114kg!
> ...



Ich komm da auf ein Durschnittsgewicht von 644 Gramm

Seltsam wenn der kleinste schon 750 gewogen hat.?

Case


----------



## Dschingis Karl (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Nehmen wir mal an,das stimmt,stellt sich doch die große Frage: 
Was soll der Scheiß?


----------



## Sauron151 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

@ Gründler: Man muss aber Tiere auch nicht unnötig Quälen....

Und ich angel gerne und hab kein schlechtes Gewissen, aber bisschen Respekt sollte jedem Lebewesen gehören!


----------



## Case (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Dschingis Karl schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an,das stimmt,stellt sich doch die große Frage:
> Was soll der Scheiß?



Der gute Mann hätte die mal alle schuppen, ausnehmen und essen müssen.
Dann würde er sich so 'ne Aktion das nächste mal überlegen.:q

Case


----------



## ernie1973 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Hi Ernie
> 
> Warum werfen Angler überhaupt nen Haken aus auf Arme Biester???
> 
> ...


 

Das will ich Dir gerne sagen, UM die Fische zu verwerten!

*Lediglich* zur Belustigung des Menschen einen Fisch (oder gleich hunderte) zu quälen widerstrebt mir nämlich sehr !!!

Aber wie schon oft hier drin scheiden sich dabei die Geister!

Lassen wir es darauf beruhen, dass einfach jeder seinen Standpunkt hat und das verschiedene Meinungen auch unter Anglern völlig OK und normal sind!

Ich angle jedenfalls mit Verwertungsabsicht und nicht NUR zur reinen Belustigung!

Natürlich macht es mir Spaß zu angeln, aber hunderte von Fischen fangen, die ich nicht verwerten möchte, das finde ich ganz PERSÖNLICH halt´ einfach nicht gut und verantwortungslos! (im Übrigen wäre diese Form des "Rekord-Angelns" OHNE Verwertungsabsicht in Deutschland Gott sei Dank strafbar, solange es keine Hegemaßnahme ist!!!).

Also - bewundert diesen Fänger, oder findet ihn dämlich (as i do!) !

Ernie


----------



## gründler (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Und damit raus bin,manchmal stell ich mir die frage ob ich im Peta forum angemeldet bin.


Wir schreiben das Jahr 2012.
Rtl Punkt 12 berichtet!
Im Internet fing alles an,nun haben sich Angler vs Angler solange bekriegt das ein Gesetz beschlossen wurde.
Nach etlichen Aussagen in Foren und Anglerseiten die vom Antragsteller dokumentiert wurden haben
Angler es geschafft das Angeln verboten wurde,sie erkennen selber an das Angeln nix ausser Tierqual ist.

lg


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Case schrieb:


> Ich komm da auf ein Durschnittsgewicht von 644 Gramm
> 
> Seltsam wenn der kleinste schon 750 gewogen hat.?
> 
> Case



In der Tat lustig. Wenn ich das andersrum rechne, also 178 Fische mit mindestens 750g, dann komme ich auf mindestens 133kg. 

Also lohnt es sich garnicht sich aufzuregen, vielleicht hat er ja nur 80, 70, oder sogar nur 50kg Fische releast. Das schaffen manche Welsangler in einem Zuge.


----------



## hoizwurm (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

100% agree to ernie


----------



## Ollek (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Angler es geschafft das Angeln verboten wurde,sie erkennen selber an das Angeln nix ausser Tierqual ist....
> 
> lg



....weil es Leute unter ihnen gab die keine Grenzen kannten und unter allem Umständen Fangen Fangen und nix als Fangen mussten ohne erkennbare gute Gründe da einige ihre Gier nicht im Griff hatten.


 Wolltest du sicherlich noch mit zuschreiben.|supergri

Gruss

(wird sicher wieder ein schönes Thema#h)


----------



## ernie1973 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Und damit raus bin,manchmal stell ich mir die frage ob ich im Peta forum angemeldet bin.
> 
> 
> Wir schreiben das Jahr 2012.
> ...


 
Ja Gründler, wenn solche Leute SO angeln und damit auch noch prahlen, weil sie von manchen dafür auch noch bewundert werden, dann kann das so eintreten!

Deshalb sollte ein jeder verantwortungsvoll und gesetzeskonform mit den Fischen umgehen, damit Deine Zukunftsvision nicht eintritt und damit wir Angler nicht wegen solcher "Rekord-Geilos" am Pranger stehen!

Aber, wie ich schon erwähnt habe - unterschiedliche Standpunkte sind normal und völlig OK - meine Meinung dazu kennst Du ja nun!

Deine Meinung dazu sieht wohl anders aus - aber Deine Vision wird eher aufgrund von solchen Anglern eintreten, als aufgrund von Leuten, die verantwortungsbewußt und selektiv fischen, wie ich es mache!

Das mit PETA ist pure Polemik und hat mit der sachlichen Diskussion hier drin gerade rein garnichts zu tun.

Aber jeder hat so sein Diskussions-Niveau und deshalb ist hier auch für mich alles gesagt!

Ernie


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*


----------



## gründler (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> ....solange es Leute unter ihnen gibt die keine Grenzen kennen und unter allem Umständen Fangen Fangen und nix als Fangen müssen ohne erkennbare gute Gründe.
> 
> 
> Wolltest du sicherlich noch mit zuschreiben.|supergri
> ...


 
Jo hab ich vergessen ich fischgeiler Wettangler ich.

Ich stehe dazu ich Angel weil es mir Spaß macht nicht um mein Essen zu sichern.


Und nun hackt weiter auf mir rum und gebs mir ordentlich weil ich Angeln gehe an Wettkämpfen teilnehme wie hunderttausend andere auch,weil es mir Spaß macht und ich nur ab und zu was mit nehme für die Pfanne.
Was bin ich für ein schlechter Mensch,ich sehe es ein ihr habt 
recht und ich meine Ruhe!


----------



## Herby777 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Moin,

@Ernie Bin ganz deiner Meinung. 

So langsam finde ich es Lustig dass in jedem Thread (dieser ist wohl der zweite der wegen diesem Thema heute bearbeitet wird) dass C&R diskutiert wird. Viele versuchen den anderen ihre Meinung aufzudrücken und dass mit (auf beiden Seiten) berechtigten Argumenten.

Ich selber Angle auch aus Verwertungsabsicht, würde aber nie einen 150KG Wels entnehmen weil ich glaube dass dieser nicht schmecken würde. Angele ich hingegen auf Fisch X und es beist ein verwertbarer Fisch Y, habe ich kein Problem diesen zu entnehmen.

Andere hingegen die etwas für den Raubfischbestand tun möchten und diese wieder zurücksetzen, von mir aus. Klar fällt es mir nicht leicht diese sichtweise zu tollerieren, aber wenn ich es schon nicht tollerieren kann, dann kann ich diese Threads doch entweder kommentarlos lesen, oder kommentarlos schließen.

Darum hat bisher auch noch nie jemand etwas zu diesem Thema von mir gehört *hehe* Und ich denke dies wird auch mein letzter Beitrag zu diesem Thema sein. Darum auch eher mein Unglauben bei diesem Fang, der ja auch Mathematisch nicht ganz hinhaut *g* Also ist dieser Angler mathematisch entlarvt 

@Gründler Wo das? Da will ich auch mal Angeln.... da muss ich wohl noch viel lernen *g* Aber ich glaube vorher würde ich gehen... das artet doch noch in Arbeit aus...

Da fällt mir ein Witz ein (den sicher viele kennen): Zwei Beamte sitzen zusammen in einem Büro. Fragt der eine: “Otto, was hältst Du davon, wenn wir uns ein Aquarium kaufen?” Otto: “Meinst Du nicht, das bringt zuviel Hektik ins Büro?”  

LG
Herby


----------



## ernie1973 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Jo hab ich vergessen ich fischgeiler Wettangler ich.
> 
> Ich stehe dazu ich Angel weil es mir Spaß macht nicht um mein Essen zu sichern.
> 
> ...


 
Keiner hat hier auf Dir rumgehackt - manche Menschen haben halt´Argumente und angeln "legal" im eigentlichen Wortsinn - und andere halt´ nicht!

...und es sind die NICHT-legalen, die dafür sorgen, dass wir Angler so im Fokus einiger übertriebener Tierschützer sind!
(dazu gehören *in Deutschland* nach geltendem Recht dann auch die Spaß-pur & Wettkampfangler!).

Think about it!

Ernie


----------



## Ollek (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Jo hab ich vergessen ich fischgeiler Wettangler ich.
> 
> Ich stehe dazu ich Angel weil es mir Spaß macht nicht um mein Essen zu sichern.



Bleib locker Gründler...ich glaube du bist ein patenter Kerl 

Gruss#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Deine Meinung dazu sieht wohl anders aus - aber Deine Vision wird eher aufgrund von solchen Anglern eintreten, als aufgrund von Leuten, die verantwortungsbewußt und selektiv fischen, wie ich es mache!



Immer schön das die eigene Meinung die richtige ist... :vik:

Zum Thema: 1 Fisch pro Minute ist beim Stippen ja nicht so die extreme Ausnahme... Wie Gründler schon schrieb ist das natürlich eine enorme Menge, aber ganz unrealistisch finde ich das so nicht. 

Ist es da wo der Fang stattfand erlaubt? Dann ist es ja gut, und man sollte nicht hier wieder mit dem moralisch höhergestellten Deutschen Internetuser kommen der mal wieder das Verhalten der restlichen Welt beurteilen darf... Jeder wie er mag, alles andere sind wieder Unterstellungen...Gab es irgentwo die Aussage das die Fische zurückgesetzt wurden? Nicht mal das steht da irgentwo, und schon haben wir wieder eine C&R-Diskussion  - bei einigen frage ich mich echt ob die auch ab und an mal angeln sind, das entspannt... #h


----------



## Ollek (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Immer schön das die eigene Meinung die richtige ist... :vik:



 Die eigene Meinung sollte einem immer solange richtig sein bis jemand kommt und sie mit besseren Argumenten glaubwürdig wiederlegen kann.

Aber solange sollte die eigene Meinung einem sehr sehr wichtig sein und auch vertretbar sein dürfen.

Gruss


----------



## gründler (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Ich glaube es ist genau anders rum,in Netz lerne ich 3-10 gegner kennen,beim Cup sind nach 2 tagen 300Plätze voll,und keine Anmeldung mehr möglich.
Im Netz sehe ich Angler die dauernd bewundert werden,aber nur 3-10 gegner und 100 Gratulanten.

Die paar die nämlich nach Recht denken und Angeln stärken die Schützer mehr als die 100 anderen befürworter.
Aber da wir auif kein nenner kommen ist es besser wir beenden das.
Hier wird keiner meine Einstellung an Wettkämpfen "oh sorry Hegefischen" nicht mehr teilzunehmen ändern,und wird es hier bei uns komplett verboten fahr ich nur noch ins Ausland und nehme da teil. 

Nicht weil ich Bob Nudd sein will weil es mir SPAß macht und die Gemeinschaft da eine Gemeinschaft ist,nicht eine Hü Hot Angelnde Gesellschaft.
Habe ich da keine Maden mehr oder was vergessen oder was auch immer geh ich zum Nachbarn links oder rechts,und der hilft mir dann,gehe ich an einen See wo ein Angler hockt frage haste mal paar Maden ne brauch ich selber kauf dir welche.Und das wird dir auf keiner Veranstaltung passieren egal was dir fehlt und das nennt man zusammenhaltene Gemeinschaft,die alle ein einem Seil ziehen,nicht wie hier zum teil prakteziert wird,sowas gibs da in der Regel nicht ausnahmen mag es geben aber zu 99,9% halten alle zusammen weil sie alle das gleiche wollen,Fische fangen und Spaß miteinander untereinander haben und das noch stunden nachdem Angeln. 
lg


----------



## fisherb00n (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Ich betreibe auch C+R, wie die meisten, die ich kenne...
Es gibt einige Fischarten, die nehme ich für die Pfanne mit, das ist allerdings eher die Ausnahme...(sind bei uns nicht leicht zu kriegen)

Bin ich jetzt Tierquäler? -Nein...
Ich habe Reportagen von Fischern gesehen, die aus Gewinngründen de Fische bei lebendigem Leibe aufgeschnitten und ausgeweidet haben... -das ist Tierquälerei...

Meiner Meinung nach sollte es doch jedem Angler selbst überlassen sein...
In meinen Augen ist das ne super Leistung...Hut ab vor der Ausdauer und Bissverwertung...#6


----------



## Khaane (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Habe ich auch schon erleben dürfen, beim Vereinsnachtangeln hat der Sieger innerhalb einer Nacht knapp 100kg Brassen gefangen.

Waren ein riesen Müllsack voll.|uhoh:

Er hat aber knapp 2 Woche vorher täglich angefüttert - Mühe wurde belohnt.#6


----------



## LAC (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ja Gründler, wenn solche Leute SO angeln und damit auch noch prahlen, weil sie von manchen dafür auch noch bewundert werden, dann kann das so eintreten!
> 
> da gebe ich dir recht und wenn man dieses dann noch den medien zufliessen lässt, wird es verbreitet, da es medienwirksam ist.
> Ein angler sagt, dass kann doch nicht wahr sein und zeigt es seinen freunden - weltweit.
> ...


----------



## gründler (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Es sind nicht alle blind bzw. am schlafen - sie sind hell wach und warten nur auf futter.
> .


 

Jup darum gab es letztes Jahr auch ein WM im Angeln in Potsdam DEUTSCHLAND genehmigt von ganz oben,zwar ne Handicap WM aber es ging ums Wettangeln,trotz Sturm der Schützer|krach: wurde sie nach WM Regelwerk erlaubt und genehmigt.|bigeyes
Mit freundlichen Grüßen von Angela Merkel und co.an alle Teilnehmer das sie viele Fische fangen werden,und der Sieger hohe Gewichte erreiche.

lg

Aber ich hab da mal was über die "Rechtslage C&R C&E" usw.Ich hoffe manche denken drüber nach was er da singt bevor dumme Post kommen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRvdLsexFk4


----------



## LAC (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

@ gründler
so ist es beim sport - da zäht nur der erfolg.

Nun ist das fischereigesetzt ein landesgesetz - ich kann es nicht sagen ob man dieses überall in deutschland hätte austragen können. Vielleicht war die WM ein hegefischen, da der weissfischbestand in potsdam dezimiert werden musste -dann haben sie ja noch was gutes getan 
Jetzt ist einer sieger geworden:vik: 
Das geht ja nicht beim elektrofischen, da hätten sie alle unter strom gestanden.:q 

Jedenfalls wäre dieser angler mit seinen brassen, wenn er sie auch noch 70 km getragen hätte, im guinness buch der rekorde gekommen - als brassenläufer. Einige trainieren jetzt ihr leben lang - damit sie im rekord buch kommen - sie trainieren dann immer am gewässer - denn von nichts kommt nichts. Wobei das anfüttern unter doping läuft sowie das bier trinken.


----------



## gründler (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Soweit ich weiß wurde gehältert und umgesetzt in andere Gewässer.

Es geht doch wohl nur darum,das es nicht sein kann fische fangen als qual zu bezeichnen wie hier oft getan und das von Anglern.
Es ist nämlich völlig egal,ob jemand 1 fisch drillt oder 100 wenn es qual sein sollte was durch etliche Untersuchungen wiederlegt ist das fische keine Schmerzen Leid empfinden können(Arte Aquakultur vor paar tagen) wurde es auch mehrfach von BF's Züchtern etc.betonnt fische können nur Streß empfinden.
Dann darf ein Angler,der angeln selbst als qual bezeichnet nicht ans Wasser und Haken mit Würmern baden,der Wurm was empfindet der,oder die Made?
Verträgt sich das ja auch nicht mit der meinung 100 fische fangen quält.

Ob ich 1 fisch fange oder 100 es bleibt immer das gleiche,was dann mit Heringsangeln,dann sind ja alle Angler beim Heringsangeln Massenquäler und Nachschubvernichter.

Entweder ich bin Angler und stehe dazu was ich da tue,und nehme als Angler bestimmt nicht das Wort Qual etc.in Mund.Sollte ich dieses doch tun,das mir mein Ich sagt du quälst ja da fische und das ist nicht gut,dann gebe ich das Hobby auf,weil wenn man weiß= ja es quält und stellt sich das selbst in frage wie hier einige tun,warum macht man es dann??
Kommt jetzt aus Nahrungs gründen kann ich sagen es gibt soviel lebende wie tote fische in Deutschland die von anderen getötet werden,und ich kein schlechtes Gewissen haben muß das ich gequält habe. 

Das man nicht hundert Brassen in einen 4m Setzkescher packt ist klar,aber zu behaupten wenn jemand in 3 Std.100kg fisch fängt was nicht gerade wenig vor kommt bei guten Anglern aus der Szene,diese würde die fische quälen ist Schwachsinn hoch 7.
Wenn jemand Stippen geht will er viele Fische fangen und nicht nach einer Brasse einpacken,wer baut alles auf und nach 3 fischen oder so packt er ein???
Keiner macht das,ein Spinnangler packt auch nicht ein wenn er 3 Hechte im Drill verloren hat,oder Nachläufer hatte weil er jetzt genug gequält hat.98% Prozent der Angler fischen aus Spaß nicht weil sie Hunger haben.
Und wenn dann aussagen kommen wie warum quält jemand 100 Brassen,ja warum quält ein Kochtopfangler 1 mal die Woche 3 Zander oder 3 Hechte warum tut er das wenn er sagt 80kg Brassen oder..... fangen ist qual und 5 Zander in 2 tagen fangen ist ok|kopfkrat
Schon ne tolle logik.

Wir tun alle das gleiche ein Haken auslegen um Spaß am Drill und fangen zu haben.Wer sagt ist nicht so lügt,natürlich sollte der Respekt und vernünftige umgang mit fischen immer da sein,aber zu behaupten wer 100 fische oder 150kg fängt quält,hat in meinen Augen wenn er überhaupt Angler ist sein Hobby ganz weit verfehlt.
Empfehlen kann ich da zb.Jagen gehn ist auch ein sehr schönes Hobby,bei der Nachsuche die kommen wird auf jeden fall,ruft ihr dann euren Jagdkollegen an und sagt ich kann das nicht mach du das,der sorgt auch dafür das ihr nen Ruf als richtig guter Jäger bekommt und in der Jagdgemeinschaft angesehn werdet und überall hin eingeladen werdet weil,son richtig gutes Hobby ist schon was schönes.
lg


----------



## Fxxxxx (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Selten so einen Unsinn gelesen. Ich gehe überhaupt nur erst los zum Angeln, wenn ich den gefangenen Fisch auch verwerten möchte - und ansonsten gehe ich garnicht erst los zum Angeln.

Und Hühner, Gänse, Schweine und Kühe zu halten, mästen,Eier mopsen, melken und irgendwann zu töten ist auch alles Tierquälerei. Dient aber nun mal dazu, die Gattung Mensch zu ernähren. Das ist auch der einzige Grund, der uns "moralisch" dazu "legtimiert", so mit anderen Lebewesen umzugehen.

Und genauso sehe ich das auch beim Fischen. Das einzige, was mich persönlich dazu legitimiert, einen Fisch zu fangen, ist, dass er danach auf dem Teller landet. Ansonsten sollen diese Lebewesen einfach ihre Ruhe haben.

Nur aus Spaß irgendwelche Tiere zu fangen, obwohl man sie nicht verwerten will, davon halte ich so oder so nix.


Ja, und nimm dir mal ein Beispiel an der Jagd - dort werden (in den meisten Fällen) die Tiere auch nicht einfach nur sinnlos gejagd, nur um die Geilheit und die Jagdtriebe des Jägers zu befriedigen. Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn da jeden Tag Horden an Jägern durch den Wald rennen und die Tiere mit Betäubungsmitteln abschießen, um sie danach wieder laufen zu lassen. Entweder wird gejagt, um das Tier einer Verwertung zuzuführen. Oder es wird gejagt, weil Überbstände da sind, wobei die erlegten Tiere ebenfalls einer Verwertung zugeführt werden.


----------



## gründler (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Fritze schrieb:


> Selten so einen Unsinn gelesen. Ich gehe überhaupt nur erst los zum Angeln, wenn ich den gefangenen Fisch auch verwerten möchte - und ansonsten gehe ich garnicht erst los zum Angeln.
> 
> Wo steht das sie nicht verwertet werden oder wurden,umsetzen ist eine Verwertung zum Zoo bringen kann auch eine Verwertung sein(wenn auch die schlechtere) oder oder....
> 
> ...


 Sorry bitte nicht Persönlich nehmen .............


----------



## gründler (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Fritze schrieb:


> Ja, und nimm dir mal ein Beispiel an der Jagd - dort werden (in den meisten Fällen) die Tiere auch nicht einfach nur sinnlos gejagd, nur um die Geilheit und die Jagdtriebe des Jägers zu befriedigen. Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn da jeden Tag Horden an Jägern durch den Wald rennen und die Tiere mit Betäubungsmitteln abschießen, um sie danach wieder laufen zu lassen. Entweder wird gejagt, um das Tier einer Verwertung zuzuführen. Oder es wird gejagt, weil Überbstände da sind, wobei die erlegten Tiere ebenfalls einer Verwertung zugeführt werden.


 
Brauch ich nicht wir sind Revier Teilinhaber|wavey:

Und Warmblüter mit Fischen zu vergleichen ist wie Äpfel und Birnen gleich zu stellen!
Und der Angler sieht nicht was beißt,der Jäger spricht das Wild gezielt an um dann 100% abzukommen,und das nur wenn er sich so sicher wie möglich ist das es schonend tötet,ansonsten bleibt finger grade,das erjklär doch mal fischen wenn du angeln gehst,es sollen nur ganz bestimmte beissen.
lg


----------



## rhinefisher (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Hi! Ist schon irgendwie irre, wie hier diskutiert wird... und auch irgendwie ehrenhaft... .
Zum Thema; vor 16od.17 Jahren habe ich in Düsseldorf an der Hafenausfahrt einen Verrückten gesehen, der fing einen Brassen nach dem anderen mit der Feeder und benötigte ca. 45 Sekunden je Fisch - in ca.40m Entfernung.. .
Soetwas von Präzission und Geschwindigkeit habe ich bis dahin für völlig unmöglich gehalten - der hatte aber auch einen Kameramann dabei.. .

Wettfischen an sich finde ich einfach nur Krank - wie kann man Wettkämpfe auf dem Rücken der Kreatur austragen!?
Solche Leute wüden wahrscheinlich auch zum "Füchse Prellen" antreten.... .
Petri!


----------



## LAC (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

@ gründler
mit deinen zeilen.

1) Soweit ich weiß wurde gehältert und umgesetzt in andere Gewässer.

Dann hatte ich ja doch recht, so behindert kann ja nicht angelika sein, sie haben also im dienste der natur gearbeitet. So schnell können durch mitteilungen falsche vorstellungen bei lesern entstehen 


2) Ob ich 1 fisch fange oder 100 es bleibt immer das gleiche,was dann mit Heringsangeln,dann sind ja alle Angler beim Heringsangeln Massenquäler und Nachschubvernichter.

Gründler, ich glaube du siehst die angelei aus einem anderen blickwinkel, denn dieses ist nicht egal - du kannst sie ja auch alle wegfangen - dann ist keiner mehr da. Denn wenn einer nur den drill liebt, der hat mit fische kaum noch was zu tun.
Nicht umsonst hat man schonzeiten angesetzt und vieles mehr, sonst artet das aus.


Das angeln ist ein hobby und die fische die man fängt sind für den eigenverbrauch bestimmt und nicht weil man den drill liebt und dadurch massen an fische fangen kann bzw. will. Bei dieser art der angelei kommen massen an fische ans tageslicht und da der trieb schon fast krankhaft ist - hat man eine "gute" idee, indem man sich zu einer karitativen einrichtung entwickelt und und alle zoos in deutschland mit fische kostenlos beliefert, sowie freunde und bekannt, die dann täglich mehr werden. Da macht man noch eine gute tat - das glauben aber nur blinde. Denn die wahrheit sieht anders aus.

Das hat nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun - und wer diese gedanken hat, der hat nur eine verbindung zum fisch mit der schnur - sonst besteht keine verbindung zum tier bzw. natur. 
Harte und konzentrierte arbeit im berufsleben ist ein gutes mittel, damit man nicht auf solche gedanken kommt, da kommt man weiter mit im leben als ein karitatives rotauge zu spielen. 
Die angelei könnte dann ein hobby werden oder zum problem ausarten, da die frau den fisch nicht mehr sehen kann und sich in der angelzeit - eine schöne quellwurst gönnt.


----------



## duck_68 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Fritze schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> Ja, und nimm dir mal ein Beispiel an der Jagd - dort werden (in den meisten Fällen) die Tiere auch nicht einfach nur sinnlos gejagd, nur um die Geilheit und die Jagdtriebe des Jägers zu befriedigen. Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn da jeden Tag Horden an Jägern durch den Wald rennen und die Tiere mit Betäubungsmitteln abschießen, um sie danach wieder laufen zu lassen. Entweder wird gejagt, um das Tier einer Verwertung zuzuführen. *Oder es wird gejagt, weil Überbstände da sind, wobei die erlegten Tiere ebenfalls einer Verwertung zugeführt werden.*



Du scheinst ja sehr viel Ahnung zu haben.... was glaubst Du, warum Jäger Füchse, Reiher usw. schießen???? Nicht weil ein so großer "Überbestand" vorhanden ist, sondern weil es Konkurenten der Jäger sind, die eben auch gerne mal ein Häschen, Fasan usw verspeisen. Wie die "Verwertung" von Füchsen z.B. aussieht, kannst Du Dir im Bild ansehen - Zwei Füchse einfach neben einem Weg ins Gebüsch geworfen.....

[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img102.*ih.us/img102/3836/kopievon02022009001nx5.jpg[/URL]​
Ich weiß, dass dies eine Ausnahme ist, aber das gibt es eben auch!! Der zuständige Jagdpächter geht davon aus, dass ihm die Tiere ins Revier geworfen wurden, da der Fundort ganz in der Nähe einer öffentlichen Straße liegt....  Traurig aber wahr!!!!


----------



## j4ni (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Sorry, aber soooo typisch Deutsche Anglerschaft....


----------



## Albert von Bieren (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

moin,
na wenn das jetzt von der menge her heringe oder makrelen wären aber brassen?
na und gross sind auch beim besten willen nicht.Hier in der Weser fangen wir im spätsommer welche mit 8 pfund.
der rekord liegt hier bei was mit 11 pfund.


----------



## LAC (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Alles, was gegen die natur ist, hat auf die dauer keinen bestand.

Charles Darwin


Einige jäger haben mir berichtet, dass sie kaum noch abnehmer finden für die jagdbeute. Auf die frage warum, wurde erwähnt, es lohnt sich nicht mehr d.h. sie rechnen ihre weiterverarbeitung hoch und können nicht mehr die summen nehmen, wie es mal war - da die geschäfte es preiswerter verkaufen - da lohnt sich ja nicht mehr das geschäft des jägers.

Nun laufen sie im walde wild umher mit einer flinte auf dem rücken  und wissen nicht mehr was sie machen sollen, wenn sie ein tier sehen. |supergri Einige machen sicherlich die augen zu und stolpern, nicht nur im wald auch weil sie kein bock mehr schießen können - es lohnt sich ja nicht.

Da haben die angler keine probleme mit, sie sind schlauer und haben ein richtiges vertriebsnetzt aufgebaut - das läuft gut.
Ich kenne mich da aus, da ich als kind mal eins aufgebaut habe - es ist leicht - habe sauerkirschen von vier bäumen verkauft und die bewohner eines ganzen strassenzugs waren froh, dass der kleine junge an sie denkt  und sie haben mir als dank etwas geld gegeben, damit ich in den ferien freude habe.


----------



## Yoshi (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Da haben die angler keine probleme mit, sie sind schlauer und haben ein richtiges vertriebsnetzt aufgebaut - das läuft gut.
> Ich kenne mich da aus, da ich als kind mal eins aufgebaut habe - es ist leicht - habe sauerkirschen von vier bäumen verkauft und die bewohner eines ganzen strassenzugs waren froh, dass der kleine junge an sie denkt  und sie haben mir als dank etwas geld gegeben, damit ich in den ferien freude habe.



Also da fällt mir auf Anhieb nur eine Sorte Angler ein, z.B. hier bei uns am Main (huch, dass reimt sich ja :m!)......


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Hi Yoshi - diese Angler vom Main nehmen aber auch große, kleine, Grüne, Rote und sonstige Kirschen mit - und wenn nebenan ein Baum steht der momentan nicht gepflückt werden darf ist der trotzdem Leer - und jetzt wird das noch romantisch dargestellt...

So, auch toll schwarz-weiss, oder? Passt also zu den letzten Postings...

Aber wie wäre es mit BackToTopic?

Diese ganze C&R-Debatte und das "Ich bin ein guter Angler, weil ich alles richtig mache, alle anderen machen es falsch" nervt - damit erreicht man nix ausser Streit...

Ein bisschen Toleranz wäre schön, aber ich glaube im AB einfach nicht mehr dran...


----------



## gründler (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Ich der regelmässig Warmes Blut tötet,der Bullen ein Bolzenschußgerät aufsetzt Schweine Hühner Puten....tötet,das warme Blut spürt und das weiße im Auge sieht,das schreien und zappeln ertragen muß,der hat keine Ahnung von Leid Qual und Schmerz.Ach ja ich habe ja die reality verloren stimmt ja

Von 60.000 AB Mitgliedern schätze ich haben 500 schon warmes selbst getötet,der rest der nicht weiß wie das ist,weil er nur Supermarkt und kalte fische kennt,dem schlage ich vor zwischen dem Weißen im Augen und dem kalten fisch vergleiche zu ziehen,in dem hier einige mal selber nen 16 Zentner Bullen anleinen am Nasenring rausführen Bolzenschuß ansetzen und nicht weg gucken wenn das Weiße im Auge dich anschaut.
Ihr wisst wie sich nen Fisch anfühlt,aber die wenigstens töten Warmes Blut,und können sich gar kein Bild machen wie es selbst ist dieses zu tun.

Aber versuch mal nen Stadtmensch der nur Supermarkt kennt und ab und zu kalte fische hält,was von Leid und Schmerz und Tot zu erklären,genau wie Schleien St.sagte hier unmöglich.

Und nen Hegefischen oder eine WM nach C.H.I.P.S Regelwerk in Deutschl.ist das gleiche |kopfkrat wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## Yoshi (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Was solls, ich sag ja nur wie`s ist. Ich hab am Main vor 20 Jahren auch noch Massenweise Brassen gefangen und zwar nicht gerade kleine. Was heute im Main abgeht müsstest du ja eigentlich auch wissen. Steht nicht z.B. auch im Gesetztestext, dass gefangene Fische nicht verkauft werden dürfen? Aber ne, ist klar, die werden natürlich alle nur verschenkt... Mal ganz abgesehn davon, dass es (Ausnahme Wett, ähm, HEGEfischen) auch Bestimmungen zur Fangbegrenzung, Mindestmaße etc. gibt.


----------



## Wallerschreck (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Also so dolle beeindruckend find ich das ganze auch nicht aber ok als fast ausschließlicher Raubfischangler ist es wohl nicht schwer nachzuvollziehen das mir beim Gedanken an 178 Brassen eher ein Schauer über den Rücken läuft als die Kinnlade runterfällt 

Wirklich beeindruckend fände ich mal wie man selbige Fische effektiv VERMEIDET wenn man auf Tauwurm eigentlich Aale fangen will  Am Rhein war das eine echte Qual 2 Kg- Brassen im 20 Minutentakt und das in völliger Dunkelheit....


----------



## Yoshi (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

@ Wallerschreck:

Was schleimt mehr, Aal oder Brasse?


----------



## Wallerschreck (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Schleimtechnisch schenken die sich beide nix


----------



## gründler (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Macht kein Sch..jungs von Aalen fangen reden,gleich kommen die Aalschützer und mischen mit wie man arme Aale fangen kann da gibs kaum noch welche von.
lg


----------



## Ollek (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich der regelmässig Warmes Blut tötet,der Bullen ein Bolzenschußgerät aufsetzt Schweine Hühner Puten....tötet,das warme Blut spürt und das weiße im Auge sieht,das schreien und zappeln ertragen muß,der hat keine Ahnung von Leid Qual und Schmerz.Ach ja ich habe ja die reality verloren stimmt ja
> 
> Von 60.000 AB Mitgliedern schätze ich haben 500 schon warmes selbst getötet,der rest der nicht weiß wie das ist,weil er nur Supermarkt und kalte fische kennt,dem schlage ich vor zwischen dem Weißen im Augen und dem kalten fisch vergleiche zu ziehen,in dem hier einige mal selber nen 16 Zentner Bullen anleinen am Nasenring rausführen Bolzenschuß ansetzen und nicht weg gucken wenn das Weiße im Auge dich anschaut.
> Ihr wisst wie sich nen Fisch anfühlt,aber die wenigstens töten Warmes Blut,und können sich gar kein Bild machen wie es selbst ist dieses zu tun.
> ...



|kopfkrat Der Sinn dieses Postings soll einem sagen "Ich bin Herr über Leben und Tod, und nur weil ihr nur Fische tötet habt ihr keine Ahnung".

:g Soll das jetzt wirklich so flach und abgedroschen sein das 59500 Member keine Ahnung haben und du der Held bist?


----------



## gründler (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Der Sinn dieses Postings soll einem sagen "Ich bin Herr über Leben und Tod, und nur weil ihr nur Fische tötet habt ihr keine Ahnung".
> 
> :g Soll das jetzt wirklich so flach und abgedroschen sein das 59500 Member keine Ahnung haben und du der Held bist?


 

Kannst du dich an C&R trööt errinnern,zwischen Kalten fischen ohne Neurok... fehlende Gehirnstrukturen etc.
Und warmen Lebewesen mit fähigkeiten des Empfindens von Schmerz......sind 2 Welten das meine ich damit und nicht das es mir Spaß macht zu töten.Manches muß sein,manches nicht,aber Fische mit Warmblütern gleichstellen kann nicht gehn,es sei es schreiben hier einige die Natur neu.
lg


----------



## duck_68 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich der regelmässig Warmes Blut tötet,der Bullen ein Bolzenschußgerät aufsetzt Schweine Hühner Puten....tötet,das warme Blut spürt und das weiße im Auge sieht,das schreien und zappeln ertragen muß,der hat keine Ahnung von Leid Qual und Schmerz.Ach ja ich habe ja die reality verloren stimmt ja
> 
> Von 60.000 AB Mitgliedern schätze ich haben 500 schon warmes selbst getötet,der rest der nicht weiß wie das ist,weil er nur Supermarkt und kalte fische kennt,dem schlage ich vor zwischen dem Weißen im Augen und dem kalten fisch vergleiche zu ziehen,in dem hier einige mal selber nen 16 Zentner Bullen anleinen am Nasenring rausführen Bolzenschuß ansetzen und nicht weg gucken wenn das Weiße im Auge dich anschaut.
> Ihr wisst wie sich nen Fisch anfühlt,aber die wenigstens töten Warmes Blut,und können sich gar kein Bild machen wie es selbst ist dieses zu tun.
> ...




Findest Du es toll, Dich hier als "Herr über Leben und Tod" aufzuspielen?? Klar muss es Metzger und Jäger geben, aber müssen die sich so "selbstherrlich" darstellen? Ich glaube kaum....


----------



## gründler (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Findest Du es toll, Dich hier als "Herr über Leben und Tod" aufzuspielen?? Klar muss es Metzger und Jäger geben, aber müssen die sich so "selbstherrlich" darstellen? Ich glaube kaum....


 

Das hat nix mit Macht zu tun,aber es kann nicht sein das hier einige fische mit allen gleich setzen,oder mit Menschen auf einer Stufe stellen das geht nicht.
Ich habe lediglich gesagt zum Ausdruck gebracht,wer beide seiten nicht kennt kann nicht so Urteilen nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
lg


----------



## Thecatfisch (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Meine Güte,
Ich enthalte mich zwar diesem Thread auch weiterhin,aber werdet nicht peröhnlich,es geht hier um ein Thema über das disskutiert werden kann,da müssen einige nicht immer direkt peröhnlich jemanden anschnautzen,der seine Meinung äussert!

@Gründler
Habe den Thread mal nen bissel vom Anfang aus gelesen,kann dir da nur zustimmen.

Und wer hat den Satz gepostet:

''Ist doch egal,sind doch nur Fische?''

Was soll denn der Mist ?!?


----------



## Yoshi (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

@ Thecatchfish:

Ähm, wie alt bist du nochmal?


----------



## Thecatfisch (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Yoshi schrieb:


> @ Thecatchfish:
> 
> Ähm, wie alt bist du nochmal?



Erstmal wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil,das im Vorfeld 

Und was soll dir jetzt das Wissen über mein Alter bringen? Hat das irgenteinen Wichtigkeitsgrad?|kopfkrat


----------



## Yoshi (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Lesen kann ich schon, wollte nur noch mal von dir selbst hören, dass ich mich nicht verlesen habe. Konnte mir nämlich gar nicht vorstellen, dass jemand in deinem Alter schon so gscheite Postings ablässt......:m


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Und wer hat den Satz gepostet:
> 
> ''Ist doch egal,sind doch nur Fische?''
> 
> Was soll denn der Mist ?!?



Vermutlich meinst du mich.

Zitiere mich doch bitte richtig.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Leute locker bleiben,... es sind nur Fische.



Das Zitat hat nachwievor Bestand. Die Schonzeit dauert noch ein bißchen und von daher können wir uns weiter auf so kontroverse Dauerstreitthemen freuen. Doof ist es immer, wenn dann einer das AB zeitweilig oder für immer verlassen muß, weil es ihn emotional so berührt hat, dass jemand einige Brassen gefangen hat.

Ich hoffe, und da bin ich mit Gründler einer Meinung, dass ihn diese Emotionen genauso überkommen, wenn er morgens in sein Leberwurstbrot beißt und es ihm im Halse stecken bleibt.

Von daher immer locker und sachlich bleiben, es sind nur Fische, noch nicht mal Schweine.


----------



## duck_68 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Vermutlich meinst du mich.
> 
> Zitiere mich doch bitte richtig.
> 
> ...



Klasse Posting#6


----------



## Dart (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Ist das Liefern von Argumenten *für* Angelgegner, mittlerweile ein AB-Hobby, an dem man teilnehmen muss|uhoh:
Man,man,man so schlimm kann der Winter doch nicht sein#d


----------



## Ollek (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Dart schrieb:


> Ist das Liefern von Argumenten *für* Angelgegner, mittlerweile ein AB-Hobby, an dem man teilnehmen muss|uhoh:
> Man,man,man so schlimm kann der Winter doch nicht sein#d




 Du meinst sicher Argumente wie solche Überschriften, stimmt das frage ich mich auch.

*Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*


----------



## Dart (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Ne ollek
Damit meine ich ganz sicher nicht die Überschrift und das Ausgangsposting:g, darin wird ja nur über einen Bericht außerhalb Deutschlands geschrieben, was ist daran anstößig|kopfkrat


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Ich denke, dass man das Einhalten von Gesetzesvorschriften nicht immer verwechseln sollte mit Argumentation Proangelverboten. Das ist schlicht polemisch und reichlich spekulativ.

Das Abendland ist seit dem Wettkampfangelverbot nicht untergegangen und angeln darf man auch noch. Das bestimmte Formen unseres Tuns in Frage gestellt werden ist in einer pluralistischen Gesellschaft normal. Wem das nicht paßt, der muß sich eben in die Länder der großen Freiheit begeben oder sich sinnvoll und argumentativ an der Meinungsbildung beteiligen.

Ich würde ja gerne an dem vielzitiertem gemeinsamen "Strang" der Angler ziehen, aber wenn ich feststelle, das es ja noch nicht mal eine einheitliche Einstellung zu schwierigen, aber grundsätzlichen Themen gibt, weiß ich nicht an welchem Ende.

Angeln ist ein akzeptiertes Hobby, welches sich, weil es sich mit einem besonders sensiblen Bereich, nämlich lebenden Tiere beschäftigt, gefallen lassen muß, anders betrachtet zu werden, als vielleicht Tischtennis.

Dieses ständige Lamentieren und Diskutieren ist solange völlig zweckfrei, solange jeder hier öffentlich schreit, das er sowieso macht was er will. Es ist in diesem Board von all den Diskutanten, die Änderungen oder "Modernisierungen" fordern noch kein einziger initiativ geworden, sondern vieles bleibt schlicht heiße Luft.


----------



## Ollek (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Dart schrieb:


> Ne ollek
> Damit meine ich ganz sicher nicht die Überschrift und das Ausgangsposting:g, darin wird ja nur über einen Bericht außerhalb Deutschlands geschrieben, was ist daran anstößig|kopfkrat



Eigentlich nix wenn man den Schützern die einen wie oft genannt alles verbieten wollen (teils auch können) glaubhaft erklären kann das diese Fische einer Sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt wurden oder werden.

Leider sieht das bei solchen *"Klotz und Masse"* Veranstaltungen dann oft anders aus.

|kopfkratOder du meinst Argumente wie diese die dann achso schädlich für den Ruf des Anglers sind?



> Und ich angel gerne und hab kein schlechtes Gewissen, aber bisschen Respekt sollte jedem Lebewesen gehören!


 



> *Lediglich* zur Belustigung des Menschen einen Fisch (oder gleich hunderte) zu quälen widerstrebt mir nämlich@ Gründler: Man muss aber Tiere auch nicht unnötig Quälen....
> sehr !!!


 


> Deshalb sollte ein jeder verantwortungsvoll und gesetzeskonform mit den Fischen umgehen, damit Deine Zukunftsvision nicht eintritt und damit wir Angler nicht wegen solcher "Rekord-Geilos" am Pranger stehen!



|bigeyes Stimmt solche Meinungen sind extrem schädlich ganz im Gegensatz zu solchen,die dann wieder Konform der Schützer sind.



> Hi Ernie
> 
> Warum werfen Angler überhaupt nen Haken aus auf Arme Biester???
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung weil es Spaß macht Fische zu fangen.





> Jo hab ich vergessen ich fischgeiler Wettangler ich.





> Ich stehe dazu ich Angel weil es mir Spaß macht nicht um mein Essen zu sichern.







> Wer das nicht akzeptieren will das die armen fische ja leiden,kann sich sein Fisch ja kaufen



Stimmt, das sind top Statements die dem Angeln sicher in Zukunft helfen werden.

|kopfkratZumal ich den letzten Satz von ihm nicht verstehe de er den Fischen gänzlich das Leiden aberkennt aber es hier scheinbar akzeptiert.

Was denn nun Leiden die oder nicht?#c

Ich für meine Teil denke schon das da mehr ist als einige sich das vorstellen, genau aus dem Grund fange ich nicht rein der Drillfreude und des Wettkampfgedankens wegen.


Aber muss jeder selber wissen.



  [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Dart (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> ....sondern vieles bleibt schlicht heiße Luft.


Mein Ansatz ist eher, das diese heiße Luft gefährlich ist, denn schließlich bewegen wir uns ja hier nicht in einem geschlossenen Chatroom
Wenn die letzte Diskussion dieser Art, in ein paar jahren ausgefochten ist, und man dann festellt das man nur noch (wenn überhaupt) in kommerziellen Anlagen fischen darf, werden hier viele lautstark protestieren, anstatt mal in den Spiegel, zur Ursachenforschung, zu blicken.
Das ist natürlich meine ganz private Meinung, und ich hoffe sehr, das ich im Irrtum bin.
L.G. Reiner


----------



## Ollek (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

@ Dart

Da gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt recht, denn dann in den Spiegel schauen dürfte denen schwer fallen die Fische nicht mal Fisch sein lassen können wenn sie sonnst nix mit Fischen anstellen können ausser Drillen. 

Oder viele ihre Gier nach mehr und immer grösser nicht im Griff haben.

|bigeyesSieh dich um im Forum...200 Zander im Jahr, manche sogar 50 am Tag.

Immer schwerer immer mehr ...(hier sind wir bei über 100kg in 3 Std mit zumindest fragwürdigem Sinn dahinter)

Schonzeitumgehung mit neuen Methoden... Dropshot im Winter mit Wurm, da ja vielerorts Kukös verboten sind. usw.... usw.|uhoh:

Das sind die Kritikpunkte die ich bei der ganzen Entwicklung hinterfrage und mir dann einen Reim drauf mache.


----------



## Pappa70 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

um zum thema zurückzukommen :
soviel fisch zu fangen ist doch aber stress pur für den armen angler . an den denkt hier wohl keiner #c .
und die diskussion ob man angeln darf oder nicht ist hier wohl wirklich fehl am platz ;+ .


----------



## Dart (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Das sind die Kritikpunkte die ich bei der ganzen Entwicklung hinterfrage und mir dann einen Reim drauf mache.


Hi Ollek
Du verstehst mich nach wie vor nicht
Mir geht es nicht darum, wer welche Entnahmementalität hat...darauf hat hier eh niemand Einfluss, egal was er in die Tasten haut.
Nur wie wir uns als Angler darstellen ist hier eher fragwürdig, es wird sich hier bekämpft bis zum Erbrechen.
Es gibt keine heiligen Angler, egal ob Entnahme oder zurück ins wasser, das ist nur eigene Augenwischerei, und liefert den Gegnern Zündstoff.
Just my 2 cents, reiner


----------



## Fxxxxx (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja sehr viel Ahnung zu haben.... was glaubst Du, warum Jäger Füchse, Reiher usw. schießen???? Nicht weil ein so großer "Überbestand" vorhanden ist, sondern weil es Konkurenten der Jäger sind, die eben auch gerne mal ein Häschen, Fasan usw verspeisen.


 
Man möge mir verzeihen, dass ich nicht alle Gründe der Jagd (Verwertung, Hege, Schutz anderer Bestände ...) aufzähle |supergri Aber wie du selbst zugestehst, bestehen für die Jagd dieser Tiere objektiv nachvollziehbare Gründe, die in unseren Augen die Jagd dieser Tiere rechtfertigen (auch wenn es nicht nur die Verwertung ist sondern sonstige regulierende Maßnahmen - ... erheb hier kein Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit :m ) - damit meine ich aber nicht, den Fuchs danach im Strassengraben zu entsorgen.

*Aber was hat das nun alles mit der Triebheit zu tun - einzig und allein seine Drillgeilheit zu befriedigen ???* #c
Und genau das - und nur das ist für mich C&R. Nichts anderes.

Das zurücksetzen von ungewollten Beifang (wobei ich hier Ort oder Angeltechnik wechsel, um diesen zu vermeiden) untermaßigen Fischen usw. ist für mich nicht C&R

Also wenn Vergleiche mit der Jagd, dann bitte auch nur gleichwertige, wie z.B.
- Tiere mit Betäubungsgewehren jagen und laufen lassen, nur weil es Spaß macht, die Tiere zu jagen
- Tiere mit dem Lasso jagen und laufen lassen, nur weil es Spaß macht, die Tiere zu jagen
usw.

Dein Beispiel mit dem Fuchs wäre z.B. gleichzusetzen mit dem Fangen eines Hechtes und im Wald entsorgen. :g


Finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie sich C&R Befürworter eine Argumentationskette hinlegen, wo sich mir die Rückenhaare aufrichten. Dabei ist es ganz einfach - garnicht erst fangen, dann gibs auch nichts freizulassen und erst recht keine Diskussionen.

Kann nur sagen, mit welchen Worten im Bekanntenkreis die Leute reagieren, die keine Angler sind und beim Spazierengehen Leute sehen, die Angeln und immer wieder die Fische reinschmeissen --> Tierquäler ...
Und daher bin auch ich der Meinung, dass wir uns irgendwann bei diesen Leuten bedanken können, wenn nicht mehr der selbst gefangene Fisch auf den Teller kommt.


Achso, das sind nur meine persönlichen Meinungen. Ich erhebe kein Anspruch darauf, dass ein anderer mit diesen Meinungen konform geht :m
Aber es freut mich immer wieder zu sehen, wie doch sehr sehr viele Angler und noch viel mehr Nichtangler mit dieser Meinung übereinstimmen #h zumal man auch nicht in Schwulitäten kommt, sein Tun für die meisten nachvollziehbar zu rechtfertigen.

So, und nu gibs bei mir Erdbeeren, hehe, selbst gepflanzt, hochgezogen und geerntet - hätte ich mir aber auch im Laden kaufen können #h naja, ist wie mit den Fischen |supergri


----------



## Yoshi (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Wenn mann es mal ganz sarkastisch betrachtet, hält sich doch alles die Waage. 
Auf der einen Seite diejenigen, die alles abknüppeln was ihnen an den Haken geht, auf der anderen Seite diejenigen, die alles wieder zurücksetzten was sie fangen und mitten drin ein paar vereinzelte Normalos, die das, was Sie fangen ordentlich verwerten und das, was zu klein ist oder Schonzeit hat zurücksetzten und nicht der Profilierungssucht oder Habgier verfallen sind.


----------



## LAC (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Ich finde wir angler sind schon irgendwie ein verrückter haufen und wir versuchen ja alle unser bestes zu geben, sonst kommen reklamationen, jedenfalls sitzen wir in einem boot und dass da der eine oder andere mal das gleichgewicht verliert das ist ganz normal und wir schaukeln uns so durch die gewässer - im strassenverkehr - unter menschen - geht das noch viel wilder ab.

Dieser teil eines  posting ..................

der regelmässig Warmes Blut tötet,der Bullen ein Bolzenschußgerät aufsetzt Schweine Hühner Puten....tötet,das warme Blut spürt und das weiße im Auge sieht, 

..........................habe ich mehrmals gelesen, das weiße in den augen habe ich durch meinen scharfen blick schon gesehen.
Dazu fällt mir ein:
Ich wollte auch mal ein warmblüter (feines kalb) umlegen, da habe ich mir lange das weiße in den augen angesehen und bei diesem betrachten, habe ich langsam die beine festgebunden, damit es besser fluppt, ich kann es nicht beschreiben, was die augen mir sagen wollten, als ich dann mein bolzenschußgerät rausholte - bekam ich einen schlag in die fresse...............:q

es war mein nebenmann, der mir den schlag verpasst hatte und zu mir sagte, für dieses kalb verschwendet man keine patrone, mit einer sau kannst du es machen, lass mich mal dran - ich schaute mir sein tun an und habe einen schock bekommen, als ich seinen großen holzhammer sah.

Als er das feine kälbchen damit einen verbraten wollte, habe ich ihm einen in die fresse gehauen und gesagt bist du eigentlich bescheuert - das geht zu weit.

Da sagte er zu mir, entschuldigung, gut das du mich gebremmst hast - ich habe auch die augen gesehen - und war förmlich im rausch das hat mich verrückt gemacht. 
Er war gaube ich süchtig 

Ich habe sie befreit von den fesseln und sie ist später sehr bekannt geworden, weil die augen so eine wärme ausstrahlten - einige berichten jedoch trotz des warmen blutes oder augen soll sie keine gefühle zeigen - das finde ich eiskalt von der kuh. 
Zum waidmännischem töten bei fischen habe ich einen kampf zwischen vater und sohn beobachtet, Da hatte der vater eine forelle etwas zu feste rausgehauen und sie hing in den bäumen, jedoch konnte er sie an der schnur runterlassen, da gab er dem sohnemann die angel in den händen, da er die forelle waidmännisch töten wollte, der sohn sie jedoch retten wollte und sie wieder hoch zog - das war ein auf und ab. - und der sohnemann hatte eine freude, dass der vater sie nicht töten konnte. Beide hatten nur das gute im sinn.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Leute, macht euch keine Sorgen.
Warum sollte das Angeln irgendwann einmal verboten werden bzw. lediglich in kommerziellen Anlagen erlaubt sein? - Wegen Peta vielleicht? Das ist doch Quatsch. Ich kann mich noch an einen gewissen Autor erinnern, der seinerzeit auf dem Kreuzzug gegen Heavy Metal Musik war und ein nettes Büchlein namens "sie wollen nur deine Seele" veröffentlichte...
#h
Fazit: der Typ verschwand in der Versenkung und wurde nie mehr gehört...

Das Angeln wird nicht verboten werden, aber weiter reglementiert (siehe den Thread zum Stralsunder Hafen), wenn die Anglerschaft es nicht hinkriegt, gewisse Auswüchse selbst in Grenzen zu halten. Wenn alle Autofahrer voraussehend und angepasst ihre Kiste durch die Landschaft bewegen würden, bräuchte es auch den Schilderwald nicht. So läuft das nun mal.

Sich am Wasser aufzuführen wie die Sau auf dem Sofa - und sich hinterher weinerlich noch zu beschweren, warum man schon wieder in seinen Rechten beschnitten wird, ist ein Verhalten, dass ich lediglich als pubertär und beinahe schon unmündig bezeichnen kann. 

Jetzt zum Titel des Trööts:
Warum wird so ein "Ausnahmefang" eigentlich publik germacht?
Kann sich der Fänger nicht in einem stillen Kämmerlein für sich selbst daran erfreuen? 
Anscheinend nicht. 
Erscheint mir auch logisch: Über welchen Fisch soll man sich hier auch freuen können? Den ersten? Den 48ten? Den 103ten?
Solche Aktionen haben dann auch eher etwas mit ungezügelter Leidenschaft zu tun - Zwanghaftigkeit bis ins Extrem gesteigert. Oder, um die andere Seite der Medaille zu betrachten, mit einem völligen Fehlen einer jeden Leidenschaft ala "102 kg Filets sind besser als 99 kg".

Ich mag Statements wie "wir sitzen doch alle in einem Boot" gar nicht mehr hören, denn sie stimmen einfach nicht mehr. Vielmehr muss ich von 2 Gruppen sprechen, die durch Welten voneinander getrennt sind: Hobbyangler und, wie soll ich sie nennen, angelnde Leistungssportler oder sportelnde Leistungsangler. Nichts, aber auch gar nichts verbindet da zwischen den Gruppen außer das äußerlich gleich anmutende "Handwerkszeug". Das Tun hingegen ist ein ganz anderes.


----------



## Yoshi (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich mag Statements wie "wir sitzen doch alle in einem Boot" gar nicht mehr hören, denn sie stimmen einfach nicht mehr. Vielmehr muss ich von 2 Gruppen sprechen, die durch Welten voneinander getrennt sind: Hobbyangler und, wie soll ich sie nennen, angelnde Leistungssportler oder sportelnde Leistungsangler. Nichts, aber auch gar nichts verbindet da zwischen den Gruppen außer das äußerlich gleich anmutende "Handwerkszeug". Das Tun hingegen ist ein ganz anderes.



Genau so st es Kohlmeise, meine Rede! |bla:


----------



## rhinefisher (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

He Kohlmeise - es sind drei Gruppen - Du hast den "Angler aus dem Osten" vergessen. 
Diese Gruppe richtet wohl den mit Abstand grössten Schaden an.
Bei denen ist der Beweggrund zum fischen ein grundsätzlich anderer.. .
Petri!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich mag Statements wie "wir sitzen doch alle in einem Boot" gar nicht mehr hören, denn sie stimmen einfach nicht mehr. Vielmehr muss ich von 2 Gruppen sprechen, die durch Welten voneinander getrennt sind: Hobbyangler und, wie soll ich sie nennen, angelnde Leistungssportler oder sportelnde Leistungsangler. Nichts, aber auch gar nichts verbindet da zwischen den Gruppen außer das äußerlich gleich anmutende "Handwerkszeug". Das Tun hingegen ist ein ganz anderes.



Selten so einen ****** gelesen...

Natürlich hat jeder seine Beweggründe, Hintergründe und Vorlieben beim angeln - aber deswegen hier eine differenzierung zu machenhalte ich für Unfug. Dann kannst Du auch als Spinnfischer sagen Ansitzangler sind keine Angler, ist ja eine ganz andere Sorte Mensch...

Klar ist es eine andere Ausprägung des Angelns, aber deswegen von verschiedenen "Gruppen" zu sprechen halte ich für überzogen. Warum wird hier wieder künstlich das eigene Handeln überhöht? Toleranz scheint hier echt ein Fremdwort...


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich mag Statements wie "wir sitzen doch alle in einem Boot" gar nicht mehr hören, denn sie stimmen einfach nicht mehr. Vielmehr muss ich von 2 Gruppen sprechen, die durch Welten voneinander getrennt sind: Hobbyangler und, wie soll ich sie nennen, angelnde Leistungssportler oder sportelnde Leistungsangler. Nichts, aber auch gar nichts verbindet da zwischen den Gruppen außer das äußerlich gleich anmutende "Handwerkszeug". Das Tun hingegen ist ein ganz anderes.



Recht haste, aber leider sitzen wir doch alle in einem Boot auch wenn sich die Meinungen teilweise um Welten entfernt haben.

Bestes Beispiel mit Stralsund hast du genannt. Die die sich maßvoll geben und das Angeln entsprechend betreiben werden *mit* bestraft für die die kein Ende kennen.

Die Gesetzesmacher unterscheiden da nicht zwischen "haltloser Angler" und "maßvoller" den Regeln entsprechender Angler, deswegen sitzen wir alle in einem Boot.

|krach:Und deswegen gibt es Zoff und Streit weil die die Konform Angeln nicht einsehen das die anderen die ihre eigene Definition vom Angeln und Waidgerechtigkeit haben in Zukunft eben für solche dämlichen Beschränkungen verantwortlich sind und alles mittragen müssen.

Und das ist meine Meinung und ja Schleien Stefan die halte ich für *unumstösslich* und einzig richtig.:g

Aber dennoch jeder wie er will, man wird sehn wie sichs entwickelt...

Gruss


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Toleranz scheint hier echt ein Fremdwort...



Es gibt keine Tolleranz wenn ich höre und sehe wie sich einige im Stralsunder Hafen z.B. benehmen und für Beschränkungen verantwortlich sind zu lasten derer die sich an Regeln halten.
:g

Und den Faden kann man durchs gesamte Hobby Angeln ziehen.


----------



## Yoshi (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Toleranz scheint hier echt ein Fremdwort...



Was uns Toleraz in manchen Bereichen (ein)gebracht hat sieht man ja (z.B. auch Main).


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Toleranz was das Handeln innerhalb der gesetzlichen Richtlinien angeht - das ich nicht toleriere wenn einer seinen Nachbarn erschießt hatte ich vorausgesetzt...

Muss man wissen was im Stralsunder Hafen passiert? Ist von mir ~ 800km weg...


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Muss man wissen was im Stralsunder Hafen passiert? Ist von mir ~ 800km weg...



Das war ein Beispiel, darum schrieb ich...



> Und den Faden kann man durchs gesamte Hobby Angeln ziehen.



 und ganz sicher auch in deiner Nähe.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel mit Stralsund hast du genannt. Die die sich maßvoll geben und das Angeln entsprechend betreiben werden *mit* bestraft für die die kein Ende kennen.
> 
> Die Gesetzesmacher unterscheiden da nicht zwischen "haltloser Angler" und "maßvoller" den Regeln entsprechender Angler, deswegen sitzen wir alle in einem Boot.


 
Feines Beispiel Ollek.

Was ist maßvoll, angemessen und/oder vertretbar ?

Diese Frage vor 30 Jahren gestellt, ergäbe ganz andere Antworten als heute. Früher hätte kaum jemand den lebenden Köfi, das Wettfischen oder den Setzkescher als " haltlos " bezeichnet. Das waren ganz normale Methoden der Angelei. Und in den allermeisten Ländern ist das noch heute so. 
In Deutschland tendiert man in puncto Angeln hingegen dazu, immer das " kleinste Übel " als richtig und erstrebenswert anzusehen. Und genau deshalb leben wir heute mit sehr vielen Beschränkungen. Nun mag man, je nach Gusto, annehmen, dass dies auch der richtige Weg sei. Ich gebe aber zu bedenken, dass wir dabei nicht am Ende einer Sackgasse stehen, sondern eine Straße vor uns haben deren Ende noch nicht erreicht ist. Und das Ende heißt " Angeln verboten ". Ich will damit nicht behaupten, dass wir dieses Ende irgendwann erreichen, aber wir nähern uns dem Schritt für Schritt. 

Wer heute die Ansicht vertritt, angeln sei nur und ausschließlich durch die Absicht der Nahrungsbeschaffung legimitierbar, der wird möglicherweise in ein paar Jahren feststellen, dass auch dies reglementiert wird. Vielleicht darf man nur noch Freitags fischen gehen. Oder nur noch mit ganz bestimmten Ködern. Oder max. 1 Fisch pro Mann und Woche. Was weiß ich. 

Es wird immer eine Gruppe geben, die " gemäßigter " ist. Und wenn man sich immer an dieser Gruppe orientiert, ist wirklich irgendwann Schluß mit angeln. 

Wir Angler haben in der Vergangenheit, und hier ganz besonders mit dem VdSF in den alten Bundesländern, versäumt Stärke zu zeigen. Klarzumachen, dass die Angelfischerei ein Grundrecht ist, in deren Ausübung man sich nicht von außen reinreden lässt. Statt dessen sind wir immer den untersten Weg und mit vorauseilendem Gehorsam gegangen. 
Jetzt im Moment fühlt sich die Gruppe moralisch auf dem Höhepunkt, deren Ansichten durch die momentane Gesetzgebung erfüllt sind. Vielleicht sind das die " Wettfischer " von morgen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

@Ralle24: Good Posting! #6


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Feines Beispiel Ollek.
> 
> Was ist maßvoll, angemessen und/oder vertretbar ?



 ganz einfach und ohne viel Brimborium.

Schau auf die Fangbeschränkung, schau auf deinen Bedarf und entscheide ob du Angeln gehen must oder nicht.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Schau auf die Fangbeschränkung



Toller Plan für all diejenigen, die nur auf Gesetze pochen und keine Entscheidungen der Angler wollen: Weißfische, Barsch etc haben meist keine Entnahmebegrenzung, das selbe in einigen Gebieten offensichtlich für Zander etc auch - Angler die jeden Fisch entnehmen können toll argumentieren das sie ja keinen  Zurücksetzen dürfen, aber eben auch keine Entnahmelimit haben. Da ist es dann bei vielen der (ich muss den Begriff jetzt leider doch wieder mal verwenden) "Kochtopfangler" mit der Selbstbeschränkung nicht weit her...

Umso löblicher die Ausnahmen, die dann eben das Fischen einstellen. Oder auch mal einen Fisch zurücksetzen... Ach halt, lieber totschlagen und an Hühner verfüttern, das ist moralisch ja besser... :m


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

PS @ Ralle

"Haltlos" finde ich die Jagd nach Rekorden,oder nach immer mehr Fischen ..."200 Zander im Jahr"  "50 an einem Tag Holland forever"...

 |uhoh:   "Weltrekordkarpfen"  "Riesenwaller und gleich 4 Stück" usw....

"Fangbegrenzung was intressiert uns die wir sacken alles ein." usw. das finde ich haltlos

Und ich weiss das viele Angler völlig abschalten im Fangrausch und jeglichen Sinn für die Realität verlieren, das wird aber nur zu gern von denen unter den Tisch gekehrt weil sie es nicht wahr haben wollen.


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> : Weißfische, Barsch etc haben meist keine Entnahmebegrenzung, das selbe in einigen Gebieten offensichtlich für Zander etc auch -



#c Stefan ich weiss nicht in welchem Verein du organisiert bist oder auch nicht, aber wenn denke ich habt ihr keine Grundsatzverordungen oder du kennst sie nicht.

Ich kann jetzt nur mal von Sachsen anhalt sprechen wo ich glaube das wir doch eines der besseren  Fischereigesetze bundesweit haben.

der 1 Präambel lautet:



> Oberstes Prinzip des LAV Sachsen-Anhalt e.V. ist es, die Gewässer als Lebensraum zu erhalten und vor Schädigungen zu schützen, sowie einen der Größe und der Beschaffenheit des Gewässers entsprechenden artenreichen, gesunden, ausgeglichenen und naturnahen Fischbestand zu erhalten und aufzubauen.



Das bedeutet nicht das man Fische um jeden Preis fangen darf nur weil sie nicht Fangbegrenzt sind oder ähnliches. Das bedeutet auch hier das der Angler maßvoll haushalten sollte im Einklang der Natur.

Und ich persönlich sehe z.B. bei Massenweissfischfängen (die hier in Sachsenanhalt möglich sind) keinen einklang mit der Natur... tut mir Leid wenn dieses deine Auffassung nicht teilt.#c

An anderer Stelle hier im Board wurde von jemaden sehr bekanntes gesagt,

"Ich habe bezahlt also habe ich das Recht"

Dieses Recht bezieht sich nicht darauf entgegen jeder Regel Rekordzahlen an Fischen übers Jahr zu fangen die Punkt 1 verwertbar und Maß haben.
und Punkt 2 zum grössten Teil eh alle released werden aus reinem Fangspass heraus

Das entspricht nunmal nicht den geltenen Regeln und auch der oft zitierte vernünftige Grund liegt nicht vor sondern einzig und allein Geltungsdrang des einzelnen.


----------



## Yoshi (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es wird immer eine Gruppe geben, die " gemäßigter " ist. Und wenn man sich immer an dieser Gruppe orientiert, ist wirklich irgendwann Schluß mit angeln.



Hä, wie soll man den das bitte verstehen? Sollen wir uns als an der Gruppe der "ungemäßigten" orientieren? Dann ist ja noch schneller Schluss.

P.S.: Es wird schon einen Grund geben, weshalb so viele Gesetzte und Einschrenkungen gibt.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> PS @ Ralle
> 
> "Haltlos" finde ich die Jagd nach Rekorden,oder nach immer mehr Fischen ..."200 Zander im Jahr" "50 an einem Tag Holland forever"...
> 
> ...


 
*Die* Realität gibt es beim Angeln nicht. Es gibt nur eine subjektive Realität. Der eine ist zufrieden wenn er einen schönen Tag am Wasser verbracht hat, weil er unter " Angeln " eher die Ausübung versteht als den Fang. Der andere geht angeln um zu fangen. 

Und noch ein Aspekt.

Der eine wohnt in unmittelbarer Nähe zu seinem Gewässer. Er kann theoretisch jeden Tag ein Stündchen angeln gehen.
Ein andere muß 1 Stunde fahren, um in einem halbwegs ordentlichen Gewässer fischen zu können. Das schafft er vielleicht ein paar mal im Jahr. Nun hat er Glück ( oder Pech ) und fängt schon in der ersten Stunde einen guten Hecht ( Zander, Karpfen, was auch immer ). Der Bedarf ist gedeckt.
Ab nach Hause ?? Bewahre mir meinen Heiligenschein.|rolleyes


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Hä, wie soll man den das bitte verstehen? Sollen wir uns als an der Gruppe der "ungemäßigten" orientieren? Dann ist ja noch schneller Schluss.
> 
> P.S.: Es wird schon einen Grund geben, weshalb so viele Gesetzte und Einschrenkungen gibt.....



|good:  :m Du weisst doch,die "gemäßigten" sind für alles Übel und Unheil in der Welt verantwortlich, die "ungemäßigten" (auch Radikale genannt) für alles Gute.


----------



## Wallerschreck (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> schau auf deinen Bedarf und entscheide ob du Angeln gehen must oder nicht.



Angeln MÜSSEN tut keiner von uns. Angeln WOLLEN ist wohl der grund warum wir alle hier sind.
Ich kann mich Ralles posting nur anschließen.
Wir Menschen "nutzen" nunmal die Natur. 
Das war von an so und wird immer so sein. Egal wie viele moralische Scheuklappe wir uns auch aufsetzen wir können garnicht überleben ohne die Natur für unsere Bedürfnisse zu nutzen sei es ein Bedürfnis nach Narung oder einfach aus Spaß.
In nahezu keinem anderen Land ständen solche blödsinnigen Themen überhaupt zur Debatte.
Das ist ein eindeutiges Zeichen dafür das es zu vielen Leuten in unserer Wohlstandsgesellschaft schlichtweg langweilig ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> |good: :m Du weisst doch,die "gemäßigten" sind für alles Übel und Unheil in der Welt verantwortlich, die "ungemäßigten" (auch Radikale genannt) für alles Gute.


 

Ollek, mein Guter. Ich unterstelle Dir die nötige Intelligenz, diesen Passus zu verstehen. Nein, ich bin ganz sicher. Ich find´s etwas schade, dass Du dich in diesem Fall von der Polemik hinreißen lässt.|rolleyes


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der andere geht angeln um zu fangen.



 Und genau daran Ralle scheiden sich die Geister



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ollek, mein Guter. Ich unterstelle Dir die nötige Intelligenz, diesen Passus zu verstehen. Nein, ich bin ganz sicher. Ich find´s etwas schade, dass Du dich in diesem Fall von der Polemik hinreißen lässt.|rolleyes



muss halt auch mal sein Ralle, aber wenn ich mich an "gemässigten" orientiere glaube ich nicht das bald Schluss sein wird mit Angeln. Bei den "ungemässigten" bin ich mir da nicht so sicher.


----------



## Yoshi (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> In nahezu keinem anderen Land ständen solche blödsinnigen Themen überhaupt zur Debatte.
> Das ist ein eindeutiges Zeichen dafür das es zu vielen Leuten in unserer Wohlstandsgesellschaft schlichtweg langweilig ist.



Schwachsinn! (sorry, musste ich so sagen). Geh mal nach Kannada, Österreich, Schweitz, England, oder Holland, da wirst du richtig blass. Kannst ja gerne mal in gewisse Gegenden von Spanien oder auch Südamerika fahren und dir dort anschauen, was die "Angler" dort alles anstellen. Kleines Bsp.aus der Nähe:
Auf der Insel LA Palma wurde bis vor bis vor ca. 8 Jahren noch mit Dynamit gefischt (!). Heute wird es vermutlich auch noch (heimlich) gemacht, aber es wurde dort eine Maritime Schutzzone eingerichtet, in der Angeln und Fischen bis auf 500m vom Ufer aus verboten ist. Nun ja, ich fahre dort seit mehr als 10 Jahren zum Fischen hin und was soll ich sagen: Es wird wird wieder viel besser dort mit den Fischbeständen. Auch und ja, ich gehe dort auf Hornhechte, die ich natürlich auch esse (geräuchert ein Genuss). Mehr als ich brauche entnehme ich aber nicht.


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Angeln MÜSSEN tut keiner von uns. Angeln WOLLEN ist wohl der grund warum wir alle hier sind.



:q Ich wusste das sich jemand an dem "Müssen" mukiert. Doch ich "muss" angeln da ich Fisch esse und mir Fisch in keinem Laden kaufe um damit irgendwelche Fangpiraten zu unterstützen. Darum bin ich Angler und muss Angeln um den Fisch zu haben den ich *bedarf.

*Wer meint Fisch kaufen zu müssen soll es tun, ich tu es nicht.



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> In nahezu keinem anderen Land ständen solche blödsinnigen Themen überhaupt zur Debatte.



Dann warst du nicht in Norwegen dabei als die über Angler debattierten, gut ich auch nicht aber habs von Bekannten gehört die dabei waren. Und glaub mir da wurden andere Geschütze aufgefahren als z.B. in Stralsund


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> muss halt auch mal sein Ralle, aber wenn ich mich an "gemässigten" orientiere glaube ich nicht das bald Schluss sein wird mit Angeln. Bei den "ungemässigten" bin ich mir da nicht so sicher.


 

Is ja nicht so schlimm :m

Was ich zum Ausdruck bringen möchte. Ich war vor 30 Jahren auch in der Gruppe der "gemäßigten". Nach damaligen Gesichtspunkten. Heute bin ich mit meiner Einstellung eher dem Bereich der ungemäßigten ( nach den Kriterien dieser Diskussion ) zuzuordnen. Meine Ansichten haben sich nicht gewandelt, sind dieselben geblieben. Trotzdem kann und darf ich vieles, was damals als gemäßigt angesehen wurde, heute nicht mehr machen oder bewege mich damit im rechtsunsicheren Raum.
Ganz im Gegensatz zu den " gemäßigten " von heute. Und denen, speziell dann auch Dir, kann es in 10 oder 20 Jahren so ergehen, wie mir heute. Natürlich auf einer anderen Ebene. Aber möglicherweise bist Du dann mit Deinen Ansichten in der Defensive.

Früher gab es wesentlich mehr Spielraum für jeden einzelnen, sein Hobby ganz nach belieben auszuüben. Es gab natürlich Regeln und Gesetze die verhindert haben oder sollten, dass einzelne zum Schaden anderer agierten. Ohne das geht´s auch nicht. Aber diese Regeln bezogen sich zum größten Teil auf die Instandhaltung der Gewässer und des Besatzes. Tierschutz wurde durch die uralten Regeln der waidgerechtigkeit praktiziert. Wie ich finde in angemessener, aureichender und objektiver Weise. Fische waren Fische, nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger. Heute sind Fische eben nicht nur Fische, sondern Wirbeltiere.
Biologisch gesehen waren sie das früher auch, standen aber in der Wertigkeit nicht annähernd auf einer Stufe mit Warmblütern. 
Das ist heute anders und sicher auch ein Generationenproblem.


----------



## Wallerschreck (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Schwachsinn! (sorry, musste ich so sagen). Geh mal nach Kannada, Österreich, Schweitz, England, oder Holland, da wirst du richtig blass.



Ah ja? Wird da auch stundenlang diskutiert ob ich es mir moralisch leisten kann die Angel nochmal auszuwerfen obwohl ich ja garkeinen Fish mehr mit nach Hause nehmen möchte?
Oder muss ich mit Bestrafung rechnen wenn ich einen Fisch im Setzkescher hältern will damit er nicht zum Himmel stinkt wenn ich Abends heim fahre?





Ollek schrieb:


> :q Ich wusste das sich jemand an dem "Müssen" mukiert. Doch ich "muss" angeln da ich Fisch esse und mir Fisch in keinem Laden kaufe um damit irgendwelche Fangpiraten zu unterstützen. Darum bin ich Angler und muss Angeln um den Fisch zu haben den ich *bedarf.
> 
> *Wer meint Fisch kaufen zu müssen soll es tun, ich tu es nicht.
> 
> Dann warst du nicht in Norwegen dabei als die über Angler debattierten..



Niemand zwingt dich dazu Fisch zu essen..oder überhaupt Fleishc..werd doch einfach Veganer dann schadest du überhaupt keinem Tiefer mehr...ach verdammt da werden dann Insekten , sogenannte Pflanzenschädlinge umgebracht also nichtmal DAS ist moralisch einwandfrei:c

Oh doch ich war in Norwegen...und ich habe dort mit einheimischen übers Angeln debattiert...da fiel KEIN STERBENSWORT darüber ob und warum wer welchen Fisch mitnimmt oder auch nicht. 
Diese völlig sinnfreien angiftereien und neidereien gibts nur hier.


----------



## Yoshi (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ah ja? Wird da auch stundenlang diskutiert ob ich es mir moralisch leisten kann die Angel nochmal auszuwerfen obwohl ich ja garkeinen Fish mehr mit nach Hause nehmen möchte?
> Oder muss ich mit Bestrafung rechnen wenn ich einen Fisch im Setzkescher hältern will damit er nicht zum Himmel stinkt wenn ich Abends heim fahre?



Ob du`s galubst oder nicht, über so etwas wir dort diskutiert und das sogar auf höchster Ebene. In Kanada z.B. wird per Heli die Anzahl der Boote auf dem Wasser pro Tag kontrolliert,in manchen Teilen oder z.B. auch in Österreich, darfst du nur mit Guide angeln gehen. Würdest du dich mal in ausländiche Foren einklinken, wüsstest du das.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Ob du`s galubst oder nicht, über so etwas wir dort diskutiert und das sogar auf höchster Ebene. In Kanada z.B. wird per Heli die Anzahl der Boote auf dem Wasser pro Tag kontrolliert,in manchen Teilen oder z.B. auch in Österreich, darfst du nur mit Guide angeln gehen. Würdest du dich mal in ausländiche Foren einklinken, wüsstest du das.


 

Yoshi, Du wirfst was furchtbar durcheinander. 

Was Du schilderst sind Regeln und Gesetze zum Erhalt und Schutz von Fischbeständen und Gewässern. Da gibt s in der Tat wesentlich restriktivere Länder als Deutschland. Und da hätten wir sicher auch Verbesserungspotential.
Aber diese Tierrechts und Leidensdiskussion, bzw. die Frage ob man nur zum Spass, also ohne Nahrungserwerbsabsicht angeln gehen kann, die gibt es in dieser Form nur in Deutschland.


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Is ja nicht so schlimm :m
> 
> Was ich zum Ausdruck bringen möchte. Ich war vor 30 Jahren auch in der Gruppe der "gemäßigten". Nach damaligen Gesichtspunkten.



Man sollte das "gemässigte" auf heute beziehn und das "ungemässigte" des Heute in Frage stellen und nicht das des Gestern. |supergri

Es ist klar, das Angeln bzw. die Bedingungen verändert sich. Am Rhein, an der Elbe in den Binnseen und überall.

Und in Zeiten wo viele meinen wir haben keinen Fisch mehr sollte man sich erst recht gedanken über "ungemässigt" machen.

Ich bin was den Fischbestand angeht nicht so der Schwarzmaler, mache mir aber auch meine Gedanken dazu.

Und deswegen stehe ich Sachen wie solchen Massenfängen eher Skeptisch gegenüber.  Seien es nun Weissfische oder Raubfische, seien sie nun relesed oder mitgenommen. 

Ein maßvoller Umgang mit der Recource würde ich mir wünschen, aber das fehlt nunmal vielen.


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Niemand zwingt dich dazu Fisch zu essen..oder überhaupt Fleishc..werd doch einfach Veganer dann schadest du überhaupt keinem Tiefer mehr...ach verdammt da werden dann Insekten , sogenannte Pflanzenschädlinge umgebracht also nichtmal DAS ist moralisch einwandfrei:c



|bigeyes Oh doch du, meine Natur zwingt mich dazu. Da ich einsehe das der Mensch auch Fleischfresser ist und eben dieses Bedarf. im Gegensatz zu spinnerten Veganern die das nicht akzeptieren.

Und aus dem Grund esse ich Fisch und gehe Angeln.  

Bei Fleisch (Rind Schwein etc) überlasse ich diese Arbeit anderen, danke ihnen aber dafür das sie es für mich tun.

Und im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Anglern bin ich mir dessen bewusst das ich dem Fisch keinen gefallen tue indem ich ihn Angle, genau wie dem Tier das mir das Wurstbrötchen beschert hat was aber sicher auch noch weiter leben wollte.

Ich werd nunmal nicht weich wenn mich ein Karpfen mit seinem treuen Hundeblick anschaut und ich ihn knutschen muss wie es viele tun (was unterschwellig sagen soll "Ich entschuldige mich für den Fang bei dir)

Bei mir kriegt er eins auf den Deckel und wird sinnvoll verwertet, garantiere aber dann bei Deckung des Bedarfs das verbleibene Fische Fisch bleiben können. 



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Oh doch ich war in Norwegen...und ich habe dort mit einheimischen übers Angeln debattiert...da fiel KEIN STERBENSWORT darüber ob und warum wer welchen Fisch mitnimmt oder auch nicht.
> Diese völlig sinnfreien angiftereien und neidereien gibts nur hier.



Da hast du was falsch verstanden, ich meinte das auf Politischer Ebene und nicht aus Sicht der vermieter die mit Sicherheit nix gegen Touris haben.

Denn meine Vermieterin sitzt in der Komune dort, und selbst dort wurde wegen diesem Thema gezofft.


----------



## angler1996 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

da erlebt Jemand eine Sternenstunde des Angelns und wir treten eine Diskussion los. Ich freu mich für den (und bin etwas neidisch). Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, dass wir uns mehr selbst im Wege stehen und Bedenken gegen über Allem aufbauen. Nur weil es Einem gelingt dieses gigantische Ergebnis zu erzielen, gehen doch die Fischbestände nicht unter. 
Ich denke, wir sollten bei all unserem Bemühen um den Erhalt der Fischbestände und Überlegungen zur Art der Ausübung unsers Hobby's aufpassen, dass wir nicht selbst die Ursachen für weitere Einschränkungen setzen, indem wir das in jeder Richtung versuchen zu bewerten.
Gruß A.


----------



## Dart (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> |bigeyes Und aus dem Grund esse ich Fisch und gehe Angeln.
> 
> Bei Fleisch (Rind Schwein etc) überlasse ich diese Arbeit anderen, danke ihnen aber dafür das sie es für mich tun.


Auch bei Fischen, solltest du evt. die Arbeit anderen überlassen, lieber Ollek.
So lange jeder Angler mehr Geld für Tackle, Köder, Benzin, Vereinsbeiträge oder Tageskarten ausgibt, als er in der Realität tatsächlich an verwertbaren Fischen fängt, ist die Sinnhaftigkeit des Angelns ohnehin stark auf die Probe gestellt.
Diese Diskussionen machen auf mich immer den Eindruck, nach dem Schaulauf der Eitelkeiten. Wer poliert sich seinen Heiligenschein am Besten?|bigeyes:q
Im Grunde keiner, einen vernünftigen Grund zum Angeln gibt es sicher nicht, auch wenn man sein Gewissen mit Entnahme evt. besser streichelt:q
Greetz, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## siwok44 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Ich angeln um Spass zuhaben und zu Fische fangen die ich auch verwerte,und die Brassen massenhaft gefangen werden und noch in der leicheziet das ist ein Brassen-Holocaust,in der leichezeit muss das anglen auf Weissfische verboten sein.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Doch ich "muss" angeln da ich Fisch esse und mir Fisch in keinem Laden kaufe um damit irgendwelche Fangpiraten zu unterstützen. Darum bin ich Angler und muss Angeln um den Fisch zu haben den ich *bedarf.*



Heuchlerei... Wenn Du angeblich Fisch brauchst kannst Du den beim Fischer oder in der Fischzucht kaufen... Die Fische die Du hier fängst wirst Du von einem Gammelfischer wohl eh nicht bekommen, oder?

Aber Du gehst Angeln weil es Dir Freude macht und Du den selbst gefangenen Fisch bevorzugst. Aber das ist eine persönliche Vorliebe, keine Notwendigkeit.

Andere haben auch Spaß am Angeln, setzen aber auch mal Fische zurück. Nötig ist beides nicht, aber Freude macht es offensichtlich. Dem einen so, dem anderen so. Wo liegt hier das Problem? Dem gefangenen Fisch wird beides nicht gefallen, allerdings geht in keinem von beiden Fällen die Welt unter. Manchmal frage ich mich welche Verhältnismäßigkeit es hat hier so einen Glaubenskrieg zu führen, als ob es keine anderen Probleme in dieser Welt gäbe als das ein Angler 178 Brassen fängt...


----------



## Yoshi (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Dart schrieb:


> Diese Diskussionen machen auf mich immer den Eindruck, nach dem Schaulauf der Eitelkeiten. *Wer poliert sich seinen Heiligenschein am Besten?*|bigeyes:q
> Im Grunde keiner, einen vernünftigen Grund zum Angeln gibt es sicher nicht, auch wenn man sein Gewissen mit Entnahme evt. besser streichelt:q
> Greetz, Reiner|wavey:



Derjenige, der sich aus dem nichts in die Disskusion einschaltet und anfängt davon zu babbeln....:q


----------



## Yoshi (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Heuchlerei... Wenn Du angeblich Fisch brauchst kannst Du den beim Fischer oder in der Fischzucht kaufen... Die Fische die Du hier fängst wirst Du von einem Gammelfischer wohl eh nicht bekommen, oder?



Frage: Fischzucht = besser als Fisch von Fangflotten?
         Denk mal genauer drüber nach!

Frage: Woher hat der Fischer im Innland seine Meeresfische?
          Denk mal auch darüber nach.....

Sorry Ollek, wenn ich dir zuvor gekommen bin.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Frage: Fischzucht = besser als Fisch von Fangflotten?
> Denk mal genauer drüber nach!
> 
> Frage: Woher hat der Fischer im Innland seine Meresfische?
> Denk mal auch darüber nach.....



Und woher kommt der Besatz den Du stolz fängst?
         Ein großteil der intensiv beangelten Gewässer in Ballungsräumen wäre ohne Besatz wohl fischleer. Denk mal genauer drüber nach!

Und wo fängst Du im Inland Meeresfische?
         Denk mal genauer drüber nach!


----------



## Wallerschreck (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



siwok44 schrieb:


> Ich angeln um Spass zuhaben und zu Fische fangen die ich auch verwerte,und die Brassen massenhaft gefangen werden und noch in der leicheziet das ist ein Brassen-Holocaust.



Mal ganz ehrlich...es wird seine Gründe haben das Brassen an keinem (mir bekannten) Gewässer irgendwleche Schonbeschränkungen haben. Ganz einfach weil sie massenhaft vorkommen und sich massenhaft vermehren. Warum sollte man den Fisch dann schützen? Schließlich (laut Darwinscher bislang unwiderlegter Theorie) stehen Tierarten mit gleicher Nahrungsgrundlage im Konkurrenzkampf. Somit würden (und tun es auch) massenhafte Brassenvorkommen seltenere Arten (Bitterling, Nase) verdrängen.
Das massenhafte entnehmen von Brassen kann durchaus eine sinnvolle
Hegemaßnahme sein.

Allerdings bin ich völlig dagegen tonnenweise Brassen aus dem Gewässer zu ziehen  nur um damit anzugeben und sie dann wieder ins gleiche Gewässer zurück zu schmeißen. Da hört bei mir die Moral des Angelns auf. Aber das ist nur mein persönliches subjektives empfinden und ich zwinge das niemandem auf.

Zusätzlich möchte ich noch anmerken das ich in keinster Weise gegen alle Regelulierungen des Angelns bin. Schonzeiten und Mindesmaße sind (wenn sie auf ein spezielles Gewässer abgestimmt wurden) auf jeden Fall sinnvoll und sollten auch scharf kontrolliert werden.
Aber ich bin der Meinung das wir uns als Angler den selbstgefälligen Heiligenschein nicht aufsetzen sollten. Ja wir verletzen und töten Fische und das hauptsächlich weil es uns Spaß macht "zu jagen".
Aber wir brauchen uns deswegen in keinster Weise zu schämen das ist nunmal die Natur und wir sind Teil davon.
Und uns von gelangweilten Veganern irgendwelche Einschränkungen aufzwingen zu lassen war der größte Fehler den wir Angler begangen haben.


----------



## Dart (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Derjenige, der sich aus dem nichts in die Disskusion einschaltet und anfängt davon zu babbeln....:q


...oder evt. derjenige, der sich in der endlos Sprachschlaufe aufhält?:q


----------



## magic feeder (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

also an einem see bei mir um die ecke ist es auch möglich so viele brassen zu fangen.....aber wer will schon so viel fisch entnehmen.....folglich wird es bei massenfängen bleiben oder es wird einfach selektiv auf andere arten gefischt.
und damit fällt auch die gewässerhege im sinne der massenentnahme flach


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir sollten bei all unserem Bemühen um den Erhalt der Fischbestände und Überlegungen zur Art der Ausübung unsers Hobby's aufpassen, dass wir nicht selbst die Ursachen für weitere Einschränkungen setzen, indem wir das in jeder Richtung versuchen zu bewerten.
> Gruß A.




Doch doch, wir bewerten. Und indem wir das tun, agieren wir im übrigen überaus "menschlich".
Ich kann diesen Ruf nach "Toleranz" einfach nicht ernstnehmen. Als ob unsere Gesellschaft aus lauter supertoleranten Individuen bestehen würde. Ich komme mir fast schon vor wie eine zarte Meise unter lauter Lämmern.

Wie sieht es denn tatsächlich aus? Wo ist denn dieses "Leben und leben lassen"? Jeder von uns geht morgens aus dem Haus und verbringt den halben Tag damit zu entscheiden, was für ihn persönlich gut und was schlecht ist, was ihm gefällt und was ihn abstößt, mit welcher Politik er sich identifizieren kann und mit welcher nicht, .....

Und kaum vertritt man hier einen Standpunkt, wird einem mangelnde Toleranzfähigkeit unterstellt. Wenn man sich damit mal nicht ins eigene Bein schneidet.

Eines noch: wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ich als elitärer Mensch, nämlich Mitbürger eines der reichsten Länder dieser Erde, in entlegenste Angelreviere dieser Welt fahren würde, nur um vor den Augen einer eventuell notleidenden Bevölkerung mit meinem Hightech-Angelgerät NAHRUNG nur zum Spaß zu fangen und wieder zurückzuwerfen, überkommt mich ein Gefühl der Scham.

Genauso verhält es sich mit den 100 kg Brassen. Toll, schon richtig. Aber wofür? Und zu welchem Zweck? Zur reinen Selbstbefriedigung? 
Na gut, wer sich DAMIT zufrieden gibt....
:q


----------



## LAC (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Ich mag Statements wie "wir sitzen doch alle in einem Boot" gar nicht mehr hören, denn sie stimmen einfach nicht mehr. Vielmehr muss ich von 2 Gruppen sprechen, die durch Welten voneinander getrennt sind: Hobbyangler und, wie soll ich sie nennen, angelnde Leistungssportler oder sportelnde Leistungsangler. Nichts, aber auch gar nichts verbindet da zwischen den Gruppen außer das äußerlich gleich anmutende "Handwerkszeug". Das Tun hingegen ist ein ganz anderes. 

--------------

das waren meine worte " wir sitzen alle in einem boot" jedoch mit zusatz, jeder will in eine andere richtung.
Durchleuchtet man diese gedanken der personen wird man feststellen, das es nicht 2 gruppen sind - sondern mehr, geht man noch einen schritt weiter, stellt man fest, dass sie sich selbst zerfleischen dabei - da sie - wie schon erwähnt wurde - nichts miteinander zu tun haben, jeder betrachten das angeln anders und was richtig ist oder nicht in der angelei entscheiden sie alle selbst und einige übertreten dabei sogar gesetzte 
Das ihr tut ans tageslicht kommt, kann man vor ort sehen bzw - wie hier - auch noch weltweit schriftlich sichtbar.

Die gesetzte die geschaffen wurden, sind zur regelung der angelei gemacht - einige halten sich danach andere nicht - sie werden nicht mehr abgeschafft, jedoch können noch eingeschränkungen dazu kommen vom staat, dieses kann mehrere gründe haben auch, dass eine gruppe etwas falsch gemacht hat, welches nur durch eine regelung im griff zu bekommen ist, da leiden die anderen drunter und die es verurschacht haben - den geht das am ars.. vorbei.

Wer angeln geht, sollte jedoch die natur und auch die fische achten, dieses ist jedoch leider bei einigen verloren gegangen bzw. besitzen sie nicht, da sie nur noch auf schnäppchen jagd gehen und dabei keine grenzen kennen.

Ich sitze ja hier in dänemark an einem schmelztiegel und ich habe ständig kontakt zu anglern. Es ist eine glühschale, denn was hier abläuft ist unvorstellbar - ein trauerspiel. Oft frage ich mich, sind das angler bzw. noch menschen, jedenfalls eine gefahr.


----------



## Yoshi (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Und woher kommt der Besatz den Du stolz fängst?
> Ein großteil der intensiv beangelten Gewässer in Ballungsräumen wäre ohne Besatz wohl fischleer. Denk mal genauer drüber nach!
> 
> Und wo fängst Du im Inland Meeresfische?
> Denk mal genauer drüber nach!



Hoffnungslos, du kapierst es net. Schade.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Ich mag Statements wie "wir sitzen doch alle in einem Boot" gar nicht mehr hören, denn sie stimmen einfach nicht mehr. Vielmehr muss ich von 2 Gruppen sprechen, die durch Welten voneinander getrennt sind: Hobbyangler und, wie soll ich sie nennen, angelnde Leistungssportler oder sportelnde Leistungsangler. Nichts, aber auch gar nichts verbindet da zwischen den Gruppen außer das äußerlich gleich anmutende "Handwerkszeug". Das Tun hingegen ist ein ganz anderes.
> 
> --------------
> 
> das waren meine worte " wir sitzen alle in einem boot" jedoch mit zusatz, jeder will in eine andere richtung.




Dein Posting habe ich dabei gar nicht gemeint.

Wir sitzen, wenn nicht im gleichen, dann aber doch in einem Boot gleicher Baureihe...


----------



## HEWAZA (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Dart schrieb:


> So lange jeder Angler mehr Geld für Tackle, Köder, Benzin, Vereinsbeiträge oder Tageskarten ausgibt, als er in der Realität tatsächlich an verwertbaren Fischen fängt, ist die Sinnhaftigkeit des Angelns ohnehin stark auf die Probe gestellt.
> 
> einen vernünftigen Grund zum Angeln gibt es sicher nicht, auch wenn man sein Gewissen mit Entnahme evt. besser streichelt:q
> Greetz, Reiner|wavey:


 

zu 1: Nein ist sie nicht, ich kann für einen frisch gefangenen Flusszander doch gerne mehr ausgeben (In form von Tackle usw.)
zu 2: Doch siehe 1, oder kannst du im Fischladen einen 4h frischen Zander aus ein Fluss bestellen???

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Und kaum vertritt man hier einen Standpunkt, wird einem mangelnde Toleranzfähigkeit unterstellt. Wenn man sich damit mal nicht ins eigene Bein schneidet.


 
Na gar so arg ist´s denn doch nicht.

Es ist doch jedermanns Recht, seinen Standpunkt zu vertreten. Etwas problematisch wird´s allerdings, wenn daraus Forderungen entstehen, andere mögen sich auch so verhalten. Das ist jetzt nicht auf Dich bezogen, sondern ganz allgemein gedacht. 

Ob jemand irgendwo 200 Zander oder 170 Brassen oder 1000 Welse fängt, so behindert mich das nicht in der Ausübung meines Hobbys nach meinem Ermessen. Aber es behindert mich u.U. indirekt wenn das als Aufhänger für Verbote und Beschränkungen genutzt wird. Und ich stelle eben nicht das Vorgehen des Massenfängers als verwerflich dar, sondern den Ruf nach Verboten und Unterlassung aus moralischen Aspekten. 
Das ist doch auch nicht vergleichbar damit, wenn aus einem Gewässer über Gebühr Fische entnommen werden, so dass der Bestand geschädigt wird. Das wäre in der Tat eine Überprüfung und ggfs. Regularien bzw. Sanktionen wert, weil dadurch andere direkt benachteiligt werden. 
Ich halte es für Grundverkehrt, moralische und ökologische Aspekte in einen Topf zu werfen.


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Dart schrieb:


> Auch bei Fischen, solltest du evt. die Arbeit anderen überlassen, lieber Ollek.


 
Das lass mal meine Sorge sein lieber Dart



Dart schrieb:


> einen vernünftigen Grund zum Angeln gibt es sicher nicht, auch wenn man sein Gewissen mit Entnahme evt. besser streichelt:q
> Greetz, Reiner|wavey:


 
  Den Grund kann ich dir gedünstet geschmort gekocht und gebeizt schmackhaft servieren… 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Heuchlerei... Wenn Du angeblich Fisch brauchst kannst Du den beim Fischer oder in der Fischzucht kaufen... Die Fische die Du hier fängst wirst Du von einem Gammelfischer wohl eh nicht bekommen, oder?
> ...


 
  Stefan ganz langsam und nur für dich weil ich weiss das es bei einigen etwas länger …ebenso weil ich sehe das sie tiefste und innerste Überzeugen was das Angeln angeht als "Heulerei" bezeichenen.




Ollek schrieb:


> :q Ich wusste das sich jemand an dem "Müssen" mukiert. Doch ich "muss" angeln da ich Fisch esse und mir Fisch in keinem Laden kaufe um damit irgendwelche Fangpiraten zu unterstützen. Darum bin ich Angler und muss Angeln um den Fisch zu haben den ich *bedarf.
> *


 
Ich erwarte nicht das das bei dir ankommt keine Sorge dafür kenn ich dich dann doch mittlerweile zu gut als das deine Posting für mich nur noch lustig sind.


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Ich finde es ziemlich eindimensional, Angeln an sich auf Nahrungserwerb oder Drillspaß zu beschränken. Mal abgesehen davon, ob es gesetzeskonform ist oder ob erwachsene Männer (und Frauen) ihre Leistungsfähigkeit daran bemessen und vergleichen, wie viele kleine Fische sie an einem Vormittag fangen können, dreht sich diese Diskussion im Kreise. 

Möglicherweise hat das auch damit zu tun, dass sich die gleichen Protagonisten, innerhalb kurzer Zeit in verschiedensten Threads die gleichen Argumente um die Ohren hauen, um dann überrascht zu sein, dass die Anderen immer noch anderer Meinung sind.

Langsam hat das etwas Skuriles. Ich persönlich schätze an meinem Hobby sehr, das es mir ermöglicht, die Bedingungen für meinen "Erfolg" beliebig zu verschieben.

Wenn ich feststelle, dass ich einen Fisch nach dem anderen fange und diese nicht verwerten kann, dann verändere ich meine Methode oder das Gewässer. Wenn es dann schwerer wird, dann bekommt der Erfolg wieder seinen Stellenwert, wenn die Dosierung des Drillthrills zu niedrig wird, dann muß eine Methode her, die mir meine Sucht wieder hinlänglich stillt. 

Angeln an sich hat ganz viele Dimensionen, von denen ich kaum eine missen möchte, weil jede einzelne Dimension ein wesntlicher Bestandteil der Faszination "Angeln" ist.


Angeln ist einsam. Angeln ist belanglos. Angeln ist eine von vielen Möglichkeiten der Kontemplation, aber nur wenige bieten die Möglichkeit so eins mit dem Ganzen zu werden, wie eine Stunde in der Unendlichkeit des Meeres, die einen die wesentlichen von den unwesentlichen Dingen trennen läßt.

Angeln ist Hochspannung. Es kann einen aus den Unwägsamkeiten und Ängsten des Lebens reissen. Einem Minuten totaler sinnentleerter Glückseligkeit bieten, an deren Ende elementare Entscheidungen über Leben und Tod stehen, die man bewußt und verantwortungsvoll treffen muß.

  Angeln kann eine süße Einsamkeit bieten in deren Gesellschaft man Muse geschenkt bekommt, Wichtiges von Unwichtigem zu trennen.

Angeln bedeutet Scheitern und erleichtert einem das Scheitern in wirklich wichtigen Dingen, wie es manchmal leider zwangsläufig passieren muss.

Angeln kann einem helfen die Ruhe zu finden, Dinge so zu sehen wie sie wirklich sind. 

Angeln verschafft einem die Ruhe und die Freiheit sich mit den Dingen auseinanderzusetzen.

Angeln ist Kameradschaft und Freundschaft, Angeln ist freudiger Neid und echtes Gönnen.

Angeln kann Glück relativieren und den Blick für wirkliches Glück schärfen.

In dem Sinne, geht angeln, auch jetzt im Winter kann jeder eine Möglichkeit für sich finden, sich den Kopf frei pusten zu lassen, um mehr Raum für die Interessen und Ansichten anderer zu haben, aber auch um zu seiner Meinung fest zu stehen ohne sie als allein Glück bringende Wahrheit verkaufen zu müssen.

Uli


----------



## Pappa70 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Hey Sundvogel |good:
auch ich suche im angelsport eher die meditation und den einklang mit der natur .
dazu gehört halt auch das man fair mit geschöpfen umgeht, die unter einem stehen in der nahrungskette .
und auch fair mit denen neben sich in der kette .
ich glaube übrigens das die diskussion anders aussehen würde wenn wir menschen nicht auf eins sondern zwei oder tiefer stünden  in der naturrangordnung.  :c


----------



## Dart (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



HEWAZA schrieb:


> zu 1: Nein ist sie nicht, ich kann für einen frisch gefangenen Flusszander doch gerne mehr ausgeben (In form von Tackle usw.)
> zu 2: Doch siehe 1, oder kannst du im Fischladen einen 4h frischen Zander aus ein Fluss bestellen???
> 
> Gruß
> HEWAZA


Nicht das ich hier noch falsch verstanden werde.....ich hab mal rein gar nix gegen ein leckeres frisches Zanderfilet
Der Durchschnittsangler wird aber in der Regel jedes selbst gefangene Kilo Zanderfilet mit ein paar Hundert Euro Aufwand erangeln.
Von Profis rede ich da natürlich nicht, das kann man selbstverständlich nicht vergleichen.


----------



## gründler (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Herr Ollek! 

Ich habe nix gegen dich,aber solange ich dich kenne,versuchst du anderen deine Meinung aufzudrücken über Sinn und Unsinn des Angelns.
Du bist Meister deines faches in Post's auseinander Pflücken und Weltspitze im suchen des Haares in der Suppe.

Natürlich darfst du diese Meinung haben und ich akzeptiere diese auch,und wenn Vater Staat Ja sagt sagst auch du=Ja lieber Puppenspieler ihr habt recht ich beuge mich.

Du must nur aufpassen und alle anderen die auch so denken,das man eure Fäden an Armen und Beinen nicht noch fester Knotet und der Puppenspieler 24Std bestimmt was du zu spielen hast.
Weil wenn man sich allen beugt und ja und amen sagt,muß man sich nicht wundern wenn der Puppenspieler eines tages deine Beine und Arme ausreißt.

Deine Signatur sagt doch alles,du stellst dich mit diesen Leuten auf eine Stufe,und unterstützt ihre Meinung zum Angeln.

Und aus immer ja und amen und ja lieber Puppenspieler du hast recht,wird dann genau das was diese leute fordern.
lg


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRvdLsexFk4



Nimms mir nicht übel aber seit ich dich hier kenne verkörperst du diese Meinung,kannst du ruhig sollst du auch meinetwegen,aber das du als Angler damit die forderungen der Schützer ünterstützt ist dir hoffentlich und allen anderen die ähnlich denken klar.

lg


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Mancher der sich hier als Robin Hood der Angler darstellt, wirkt mehr wie Don Quijote.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Na gar so arg ist´s denn doch nicht.
> 
> Es ist doch jedermanns Recht, seinen Standpunkt zu vertreten. Etwas problematisch wird´s allerdings, wenn daraus Forderungen entstehen, andere mögen sich auch so verhalten. Das ist jetzt nicht auf Dich bezogen, sondern ganz allgemein gedacht.




Weiß ich doch, ist alles schon längst wieder gut!

#6


----------



## LAC (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

@ sundvogel
schön vorgestellt die angelei, wie ich sie liebe.

Nun finden einige dieses verrückt, und wo du die methode wechselst, weil zu viele fische gefangen werden, legen andere noch zwei angeln aus.
Es sind einige stumme oder die hier gar nicht vertreten sind und sich eins ins fäustchen lachen, was wir so posten, wenn sie es lesen würden.
Ich möchte nicht die frage stellen, wer verkauft seinen fisch oder hat es schon mal gemacht oder denkt daran - es würde sich keiner melden. soll auch keiner.

Jeder sollte sich mal selbst durchleuchten - ob er sein tun verantworten kann - gegenüber den tieren, der natur sowie den menschen - und auch den gesetzen. Dabei darf er sich  nicht selbst belügen - das könnte ein guter schritt sein.


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Herr Ollek!
> 
> Ich habe nix gegen dich,aber solange ich dich kenne,versuchst du anderen deine Meinung aufzudrücken über Sinn und Unsinn des Angelns.
> Du bist Meister deines faches in Post's auseinander Pflücken und Weltspitze im suchen des Haares in der Suppe.
> ...



 Du kennst mich keineswegs, und es ist absoluter Schwachsinn was du von dir gibts.

Ich bin jemand der ne eigene Meinung hat und nicht jedem hinterherläuft weil er diese Meinung ebenso toll findet.

Und wenn ich deine Auffassung vom Angeln nunmal nicht teile musst du das als gegeben hinnehmen, aber aufzwängen werde ich dir nix, keine Sorge.

Ich denke mir nur mein Teil wenn jemand Massen fangen muss rein der Belustigung und Betätigung den eigene Egos wegen Da der Begriff Maßhaltigkeit bei diesen Leuten nicht vorhanden zu sein scheint.



gründler schrieb:


> Weil wenn man sich allen beugt und ja und amen sagt,muß man sich nicht wundern wenn der Puppenspieler eines tages deine Beine und Arme ausreißt.



Er kanns gern versuchen :g

Du kennst mich wie gesagt absolut nicht, denn dann wüsstest du das ich der letzte bin der zu allem Ja und Amen sagt.

Ich habe nur was gegen Angler die keine Grenzen kennen, und da teile ich nunmal die Meinung mit vielen "Schützern".



gründler schrieb:


> Deine Signatur sagt doch alles,du stellst dich mit diesen Leuten auf eine Stufe,und ünterstützt ihre Meinung zum Angeln.



Auf meine Signatur springen auch nur Sportangler wie du an, da sie nix drüber aussagt wie ich mich gegenüber der Recource verhalte. Denn das sage ich dann in den Postings, und Leute die nur halbwegs lesen können müssten es begriffen haben das nicht ich der bin der für den Fischbestandsschwund verantwortlich zu machen ist.




gründler schrieb:


> Nimms mir nicht übel aber seit ich dich hier kenne verkörperst du diese Meinung,kannst du ruhig sollst du auch meinetwegen,aber das du als Angler damit die forderungen der Schützer ünterstützt ist dir hoffentlich und allen anderen die ähnlich denken klar.



Wär auch schlimm wenn ich meine Meinung ständig ändern würde wie es einige tun.

|kopfkrat Du bist doch Obmann der Gewässeraufsicht oder?

Ich frage mich wie du es mit deinem Gewissen vereinbaren kannst wenn du Leute *ahnden musst* die wie du denken und Angeln wie es deine Auffassung ist.
Wobei vieles in Deutschland eben nicht den Regeln entspicht was man aus deinen Auffassungen und Postings oft heraulesen kann.

|kopfkratDiese Diskussion hattest du schon im C&R Thread mit dem Polizisten der ebenfalls Aufseher ist.

Und ich denke wie er du solltest den Job abgeben wenn du es nicht in die Reihe kriegst Dinge zu ahnden die nicht den Regeln entsprechen nur weil es deiner Auffassung vom Angeln entspricht.

Und das dem so ist bestätigen mir viele Andere die auf deine Postings Antworten mit unverständinss und Kopfschütteln.

Wenn du Fische rein aus Spass fängst bitte machs, aber wundere dich nicht wenn deine Zukunftsvision wahr wird. Und die haben dann Leute wie ich nicht zu verantworten.

Und ja zu dieser Meinung stehe ich und sie ist für mich die einzig richtige bevor wieder einige kommen und alles nachplappern:g

Gruss


----------



## gründler (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Hatte ich schon mal gesagt ich bin Angler kein Verbrechensjäger.
Und wenn da jemand fische zurück setzt ja und,wenn jemand Hältert ja und.

Zwischen vorsätzlichen quälen und normaler umgang mit fischen liegen noch paar meter.

Und was ich wie am Wasser entscheide oder ahnde oder nicht laß mal mein ding sein.

Ich habe auch gesagt das ich deine Meinung akzept.aber nicht verkörpere weil ich mit alten Gesetzen der fischerei groß geworden bin,und durch die eigenen Reihen VDSF auch noch verarscht wurde,diese die Schützer gestärkt haben als Anglerverband...... oder dieses immer noch tun,und das soll ich so hin nehmen und gut ist.
Ne eben nicht.
lg


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Zwischen vorsätzlichen quälen und normaler umgang mit fischen liegen noch paar meter.
> 
> lg




|bigeyes|bigeyes

"Quälen" aus deinem Munde?????

Schon vergessen wir Angler sollten sowas doch nicht in den Mund nehmen der Schützer wegen...Das sich Fische "quälen" gibts doch nicht, waren deine Worte...(und die einiger fragwürdiger Biologen)

|kopfkrat Weisst du eigentlich was du alles von dir gibst?

Gruss


----------



## gründler (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> "Quälen" aus deinem Munde?????
> 
> ...


 

Ja weiß ich,quälen ist für mich nicht Anhieb Drill fangen versorgen hältern oder zurück setzen.Quälen ist für mich was anderes,aber da trennen sich die Meinungen.
lg


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Ja weiß ich quälen ist für mich nicht Anhieb Drill fangen versorgen hältern oder zurück setzen.Quälen ist für mich was anderes,aber da trennen sich die Meinungen.
> lg


Vielleicht aber auch nicht, und sie ligen näher als du denkst.

Ich für meinen Teil denke schon das Fische Leid und Qual verspüren (stress ist auch Quälend) und aus dem Grunde ist meine Prämisse nicht der Sport an diesem Tier.

Und ich oute mich mal als "Schützer" und sage dir gern das ich z.B. den Zirkus ablehne und mit wegbleiben boykotiere da ich gewisse Ausbildungsmethoden die dort angewand werden (die du auch schon angesprochen hast im Bezug auf Pferdedressur) ablehne.

Und nein, z.B. eine Schweine und Rinderzucht lehne ich nicht ab da ich da eine Notwendigkeit sehe.


----------



## gründler (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Und ich oute mich mal als "Schützer" und sage dir gern das ich z.B. den Zirkus ablehne und mit wegbleiben boykotiere da ich gewisse Ausbildungsmethoden die dort angewand werden (die du auch schon angesprochen hast im Bezug auf Pferdedressur) ablehne.
> 
> 
> 
> Und nein, z.B. eine Schweine und Rinderzicht lehne ich nicht ab da ich da eine Notwendigkeit sehe.


 

Zu 1.Sehe ich genau so halte ich gar nix von.

Zu 2.Welche Notwendigkeit siehst du im Jahr 2009 Angeln zu gehn??es gibt überall lebende wie tote fische,frische fische beste Quali genauso frisch wie geangelt.
Warum gehst du noch ans Wasser?


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Zu 2.Welche Notwendigkeit siehst du im Jahr 2009 Angeln zu gehn??es gibt überall lebende wie tote fische,frische fische beste Quali genauso frisch wie geangelt.
> Warum gehst du noch ans Wasser?



Eine Notwendigkeit hat z.B. Sundvogel sehr Romantisch umschrieben ohne das man auch nur einen Fisch fangen muss.

Ich denke da sind sich alle einig das eine gewisse Naturverbundenheit bestehen muss und man auch die Erholung sieht.

Ich kann das leider nicht so schön umschreiben wie er das getan hat. 

Eine 2 Notwendigkeit habe ich schon hier in diesem Thread der leider nicht den Anklang fand wie andere (C&R) niedergeschrieben weshalb *ich angeln gehe*.

Und dieser Standpunkt ist unumstösslich.

Vielleicht stehe ich mit dieser Meinung allein, aber sei es drumm es ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Jeder sollte sich mal selbst durchleuchten - ob er sein tun verantworten kann - gegenüber den tieren, der natur sowie den menschen - und auch den gesetzen. Dabei darf er sich nicht selbst belügen - das könnte ein guter schritt sein.


 
Das ist nicht nur ein guter Schritt, sondern der einzig richtige. Leider sind wir im Selbstdurchleuchten nur Kreisklasse, im durchleuchten anderer jedoch Weltmeister. |rolleyes


----------



## gründler (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Ok aber die Natur kannst du auch ohne Angeln geniessen,du sagst du bist der Meinung fische empfinden irgendwas Leid......du weißt bei dir um die ecke ist ein Fischhändler der nicht auf Masse sondern klasse setzt.
Wenn du nun sagst fische empfinden was,warum ersparst du diesen nicht die angebliche qual und gehst zum Züchter Händler der fängt diesen fisch der meinetwegen sogar aus Wildfängen stammt aus seinen Becken Teich etc.und du hast deine Mahlzeit.

Ein Angler Angelt weil es Spaß macht zu angeln nicht weil er es muß um sich sein Essen was ja dann so viel frischer ist zu besorgen oder zu sichern.Das ist schon 50 Jahre her wo das das letzte mal so wahr,das gibt es 2009 überall genauso frisch zu kaufen.

Und ich bin der Meinung wenn jemand sich selber in frage stellt das sein Haken der ausgelegt wird mit Leid.......verbunden ist,sollte dieser mit guten beispiel vorran gehen und sein Hobby des angeblich Leidenen Tieres im wohle für das Tier aufgeben.
lg


----------



## Dart (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Hi gründler
Ralle, Sundvogel, LAC und weitere haben da ja schon etliches geschrieben. Dabei sollte man es auch belassen, denn inhaltlich kann man kaum nocht etwas hinzufügen.
Ansonsten noch ein schönes WE an alle Boardies#6
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## LAC (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Dart schrieb:


> Hi gründler
> Ralle, Sundvogel, LAC und weitere haben da ja schon etliches geschrieben. Dabei sollte man es auch belassen, denn inhaltlich kann man kaum nocht etwas hinzufügen.
> Ansonsten noch ein schönes WE an alle Boardies#6
> Gruss Reiner#h


 

Reiner, wünsche ich dir auch sowie den boardies hier.
Otto


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Ok aber die Natur kannst du auch ohne Angeln geniessen,



Gründler nein kann ich nicht, -------ich esse Fisch-----

|znaika:Und die Gründe warum ich Angle kannst du nochmals hier nachlesen, Liess es doch bitte erst mal




gründler schrieb:


> ,du sagst du bist der Meinung fische empfinden irgendwas Leid......du weißt bei dir um die ecke ist ein Fischhändler der nicht auf Masse sondern klasse setzt.
> Wenn du nun sagst fische empfinden was,warum ersparst du diesen nicht die angebliche qual und gehst zum Züchter Händler der fängt diesen fisch der meinetwegen sogar aus Wildfängen stammt aus seinen Becken Teich etc.und du hast deine Mahlzeit.



#c Ich weiss nicht ob du mich nicht vestehen willst oder kannst. Ich habe mehrfach betont das es mir bewusst ist das der Fisch es sicher nicht gern hat wenn man ihn fängt... aber genausowenig wie das "berühmte" Leberwurstbrötchen.

Oder auch der "klasse Fisch" des Händlers.

Ich habe es aber mit dem Angeln selber in der Hand zu entscheiden was ich wann wo und vor allem *wie fange*.
Es steht alles in dem Link warum wiso weshalb ich nicht auf das Angeln verzichten kann und Fisch kaufen gehe.



gründler schrieb:


> Ein Angler Angelt weil es Spaß macht zu angeln nicht weil er es muß um sich sein Essen was ja dann so viel frischer ist zu besorgen oder zu sichern.Das ist schon 50 Jahre her wo das das letzte mal so wahr,das gibt es 2009 überall genauso frisch zu kaufen.



Wie gesagt mein tiefstes innerliches Empfinden was Angeln angeht habe ich dir mitgeteilt und mir von einigen Heuelei vorwerfen lassen müssen...das muss ich jetzt nicht wiederholen das sind Gründe weshalb ich dann oftmals so reagiere... ist aber alles nicht böse gemeint

Mal ne "blöde" Gegenfrage, in Zeitalter von Fischsimulatoren braucht auch keiner mehr aus Spass Angeln... ist genauso blöd wie dem das Angeln abzusprechen der Fisch zum Essen will 



gründler schrieb:


> Und ich bin der Meinung wenn jemand sich selber in frage stellt das sein Haken der ausgelegt wird mit Leid.......verbunden ist,sollte dieser mit guten beispiel vorran gehen und sein Hobby des angeblich Leidenen Tieres im wohle für das Tier aufgeben.
> lg



#d Nein Gründler, denn dann müsste man in der Tat so "fair" sein und Veganer werden da dann auch das Wurstbrötchen zum :vschmeckt und nicht mehr in die Weltanschaunug passt.

Aber um so mehr weil man ja weiss (ich für meinen Teil) das es dieses "Leid" gibt vermeinde ich gröstmöglichen vermeidbaren Stress (um bei den Begriff zu bleiben) und halte Massenfänge, Spassfänge, und rigeroses C&R zumindest für Fragwürdig.

PS Bitte nicht wieder mit Studien ala Arlinghaus kommen falls mir jemand beweisen will das Fische nix spüren... Das wäre unpassend.:g


----------



## gründler (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Zu Veganern fällt mir dann nur ein wer weiß was Pflanzen alles empfinden
Und gelesen habe ich dein Post,du duldest Schweinemast und .....Mast,willst aber Fischzucht Kommerz mit Fisch nicht akzeptieren,ich lese deine Post's schon keine Sorge. 
Ist schon ok es ist alles gesagt worden.
lg


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Und gelesen habe ich dein Post,du duldest Schweinemast und .....Mast,willst aber Fischzucht Kommerz mit Fisch nicht akzeptieren,ich lese deine Post's schon keine Sorge.
> Ist schon ok es ist alles gesagt worden.
> lg



|kopfkrat Stand da echt was von Fischzucht?

|bigeyesIch halte die Fischzucht allein des Besatzes wegen für unerlässlich...ne Gründler Fischzucht und Fischtrawler da bringst du was durcheinander.

|uhoh:Scheinbar liesst du die Posts doch nich so genau... aber hast recht ist alles gesagt wurden


----------



## gründler (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Da ist es wieder das Haar

Fischzucht als Oberbegriff der Kommerz Industrie im Fischgewerbe mit allen drum und dran.
Und dazu fällt mir ein,ohne Trowler keine Fischzucht da kein Fischmehl nur so am rande erwähnt.
Und nu ist gut,wir finden kein weg weil ich A sage und du B aber egal wir tun beide das gleiche fische fangen

lg


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Da ist es wieder das Haar
> 
> Fischzucht als Oberbegriff der Kommerz Industrie im Fischgewerbe mit allen drum und dran.
> 
> lg



|bigeyes Ne du das ist schon kein einzelnes Haar, das ist schon ne ganze Perücke.

Und das ist auch nicht das Thema was Mantafahrer damals erstellt hat ..."warum ist die Fischzucht am Drama im Meer schuld" sondern er meint die überfischung durch Trawler, das is ja wohl ein Unterschied

Ich hoffe du kannst zwischen Fischtrawler, Netzfischer und Fischzucht (auch Fischnachzucht) unterscheiden. Denn dieser Unterschied ist garaniert nicht "Haaresbreite"

:g also manchmal frag ich mich echt...


----------



## Seefliege (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

|wavey:

ich persönlich finde es übertrieben, sich mit massenfängen in der öffentlichkeit zu brüsten ... #d

@ Ollek;

" ... Du weisst doch,die "gemäßigten" sind für alles Übel und Unheil in der Welt verantwortlich, die "ungemäßigten" (auch Radikale genannt) für alles Gute ..."

das mit sicherheit nicht, aber die "gemäßigten" legen fest, was in unserer gesellschaft "ungemäßigt" bzw. radikal ist. |kopfkrat
das die meisten angler hier am board eher dem gemäßigten stino-lager zuzuordnen sind, haben ja die umfragen zum thema "...&..." ergeben. nur ich frage mich, was es dann soll, sich als die basis des "gemäßigten handelns" selbst darzustellen, und alle abweichenden richtungen und praktiken unseres schönen hobbys als "ungemäßigt", "radikal", "unmoralisch" oder vielleicht sogar als "extrem" und "verboten" hinzustellen und teilweise auch zu verunglimpfen. echt vor 20 jahren hat es noch keinen wirklich interessiert, ob jemand wettfischen macht, lebende köfis verwendet oder fische zurückgesetzt hat ... #d nur so'n paar durchgeistigte individualisten mit hirschbeutel vielleicht. doch dann fingen einige wichtigtuer auch unter den angler in den vereinen an, uns das leben schwer zu machen. futterverbot, verbot bestimmter köder bzw. methoden um nur mal simple bsp. zu nennen. diese schreibtischtäter meinten sicherlich auch moralisch einwandfrei zu handeln und sogar "das recht" auf ihrer seite zu haben. ich wurde anfang der 90er sogar von so nem vereins-dorf-sheriff mal angezeigt, weil ich mit elektrischen bissanzeigern auf karpfen ansaß. der typ seines zeichens "der gemäßigste unter den gemäßigten" dachte tatsächlich, dass ich dort stromfischerei betrieb und hetzte mir die polizei auf den hals. ja gut, da hat er sich schön lächerlich gemacht. die streife fand es wirklich amüsant. |supergri
was ich damit sagen will: der typ fand mein verhalten, angeln mit bissanzeigern, damals auch "ungemäßigt" und "verboten", obwohl ich nur ne neue methode verwendete, die er in seinem dorf noch nicht gesehen hatte ... #d
ich bin mir sicher, dass viele, die hier auf die "sportangler", "wettfischer" und "profis" verbal einhauen, und sich moralisch überhöhen, auch gerne die neuen gerätschaften und methoden anwenden, die genau von diesen ach wie "ungemäßigten" (schlimm, schlimm, schlimm ... :q) vertretern unserer zunft entwickelt und perfektioniert wurden.
erzählt bloß nicht, dass ihr noch mit der bambusrute loszieht. es glaubt euch soundso keiner ... #d und somit ist es wieder von doppelmoral geprägt: die vorzüge unserer schönen neuen angelwelt, geprägt durch sündhaft gute und teure materialien, methoden und köder geniessen und trittbrettfahrer spielen, um gleich im anschluss gegen die verbal in's feld zu ziehen, die diese positiven entwicklungen erst möglich gemacht haben. 
auch politisch betrachtet kamen signifikante veränderungen eher aus dem lager der "ungemäßigten oder auch "radikalen" vertreter. vielleicht brauchen wir mal ne "revolution", die uns von den ganzen sinnfreien beschränkungen unseres hobbys wieder befreit ... :vik:

Petri von Matthias.


----------



## Dart (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Miepol schrieb:


> |wavey:
> 
> ..... vielleicht brauchen wir mal ne "revolution", die uns von den ganzen sinnfreien beschränkungen unseres hobbys wieder befreit ... :vik:
> 
> Petri von Matthias.


:vik::vik::vik:#6


----------



## gründler (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Miepol schrieb:


> |wavey:
> 
> ich persönlich finde es übertrieben, sich mit massenfängen in der öffentlichkeit zu brüsten ... #d
> 
> ...


 

Nichts aber auch gar nix mehr hinzu zu fügen.#h#h#h#6


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Dart schrieb:


> :vik::vik::vik:#6



#6 Dart es wäre schön wenn du mal etwas zu der Diskussion betragen würdest statts dauern diese "hier ist Dart und der ist auch noch da " inhaltlosen Postings hervorbringst, wo du dich lediglich einer Meinung die du für richtig häst anschliest. (sorry fällt auch andern auf)

Hat Dart eine Meinung ?

Bis auf gestern wo man auch nicht schlau wurde was du meinst?

Gruss


----------



## gründler (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Klick Nr.1

Und genau hin hören
lg


----------



## Dart (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> #6 Dart es wäre schön wenn du mal etwas zu der Diskussion betragen würdest statts dauern diese "hier ist Dart und der ist auch noch da " inhaltlosen Postings hervorbringst, wo du dich lediglich einer Meinung die du für richtig häst anschliest. (sorry fällt auch andern auf)
> 
> Hat Dart eine Meinung ?
> 
> ...


Dart hat seine Meinung mehrfach, sachlich zum Thema geschrieben.
Wenn du selber mehr Wert auf Lesen, als auf Schreiben legen würdest, wäre dir das sicherlich nicht entgangen.:q:q:q


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Klick Nr.1
> 
> Und genau hin hören
> lg



:c Klicken Sie hier, um das Plugin herunter zu laden


----------



## gründler (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/mediathek.php?obj=10636&mode=play


http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/mediathek.php?obj=9852http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/mediathek.php?obj=10636&mode=play


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Ah du meinst sowas...



Dart schrieb:


> Ist das Liefern von Argumenten *für* Angelgegner, mittlerweile ein AB-Hobby, an dem man teilnehmen muss|uhoh:
> Man,man,man so schlimm kann der Winter doch nicht sein#d



 Also ich habe zumindest keine Angst das meine Argumente früher oder später den Angelgegnern dienen könnten das Angeln zu verbieten. Wie es bei dir und anderen ausssieht weiss ich nicht

#h


----------



## Dart (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Ah du meinst sowas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist eigentlich völlig wurscht was du oder ich denkst, meinst oder vermuten könnten|rolleyes
Deine Meinung ist doch vielfältig niedergeschrieben, und von mir auch ganz sicher akzeptiert|supergri
Nur verstehe ich nicht ganz deine Endloswiederholungen.
Glaubst du, das deine Meinung mehr Gewicht bekommt, wenn du die zigmal wiederholst?|rolleyes
Kann nicht dein Ernst sein, oder doch??


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Also ich habe zumindest keine Angst das meine Argumente früher oder später den Angelgegnern dienen könnten das Angeln zu verbieten. Wie es bei dir und anderen ausssieht weiss ich nicht



Ich kann ehrlich sagen das mir mein Spaß in dem Moment so wichtig ist das ich dafür natürliche Recourcen nutze. Wenn man aber schreibt das man Fische fangen "muss" weil man sonst keinen Fisch bekommen kann ist das für mich



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Heuchlerei...
> 
> Wenn Du angeblich Fisch brauchst kannst Du den beim Fischer oder in der Fischzucht kaufen... Die Fische die Du hier fängst wirst Du von einem Gammelfischer wohl eh nicht bekommen, oder?
> 
> ...



Wenn Du also schon schlecht zitierst



Ollek schrieb:


> ebenso weil ich sehe das sie tiefste und innerste Überzeugen was das Angeln angeht als "Heulerei" bezeichenen.



dann muss man das was Du hier machst eventuell als Heulerei bezeichnen, ich habe aber nur die Argumentation Heuchlerisch genannt... #h

* Wer vorgibt zur Nahrungsversorgung angeln zu müssen liefert ein Argument das auf tönernen Füßen steht... #t*

Dann ist das Argumentation der Naturnutzung zum menschlichen Vergnügen schon glaubhafter, oder? |kopfkrat


PS: Wäre nett wenn Du nicht bei allen möglichen Boardies behauptest Sie zu kennen weil Du 5 Beiträge gelesen hast... So gründlich scheinst Du dann wohl auch nicht zu lesen wenn Du Heulerei und Heuchlerei verwechselst...


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Klick Nr.1
> 
> Und genau hin hören
> lg



|bigeyes ist natürlich eine ernste Sache, umso mehr bin ich froh dem entgenwirken zu können durch mein Angeln...



Ollek schrieb:


> Ich mach das bereits seit mehreren Jahren und mein Hobby unterstützt mich dabei :vik:ich boykottiere gewerblichen Fischfang indem ich nichts kaufe was gewerblich gefangen wurde. (gut selten mal ne Büchse Hering) *
> 
> Aber kein Frisch oder Frostfilet jeglicher Art in den Supermärkten
> 
> ...



Du siehst und nicht erst seit dieser Diskussion das ich mir Gedanken mache... und auch bei Trawlern unterscheide ich schon denn.. (fett geschriebenes beachten)




Ollek schrieb:


> Hi RickyMike
> 
> geb ich dir recht, man kann die Leute nicht zwingen selber zu Angeln und auch die Leute aus Stuttgard wollen frischen Fisch.
> |kopfkrat Also haben wir ein Problem, was können wir tun??
> ...





Und ebenso kann ich mir bei Tierfutter aller Art gedanken über Herkunft machen, es ist kein Argument mir vorzuwerfen etwaige Fischzucht oder von mir aus Fischindustrie zu boykottieren im Gegensatz zur Fleischproduktion.
Differenziere bitte.
|kopfkrat Ich frage mich langsam wer hier welches Haar wo in welcher Suppe sucht..


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich kann ehrlich sagen das mir mein Spaß in dem Moment so wichtig ist das ich dafür natürliche Recourcen nutze. Wenn man aber schreibt das man Fische fangen "muss" weil man sonst keinen Fisch bekommen kann ist das für mich



#d|uhoh:|uhoh: Stefan ich habe ausreichend und hinlänglich erklärt warum ich angeln gehe und werde es für dich nicht extra wiederholen, Wie gesagt deine Postings sind nur noch lustig...

Gründerls hingegen regen mich zu Diskussion an, deine Langweilen.

Gruss:g


----------



## Capri (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Echt Super! Sollte sich ein Tier- oder Naturschützer in unser Forum eingeschlichen
haben, hat er jetzt alle Argumente gegen das Angeln auf der Hand


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Dart schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich völlig wurscht was du oder ich denkst, meinst oder vermuten könnten|rolleyes
> Deine Meinung ist doch vielfältig niedergeschrieben, und von mir auch ganz sicher akzeptiert|supergri
> Nur verstehe ich nicht ganz deine Endloswiederholungen.
> Glaubst du, das deine Meinung mehr Gewicht bekommt, wenn du die zigmal wiederholst?|rolleyes
> Kann nicht dein Ernst sein, oder doch??



nun wenn man zig mal drauf angesprochen wird...schon siehste doch schleien Stefan kapierts noch nicht und stachert immer weiter.


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Capri schrieb:


> Echt Super! Sollte sich ein Tier- oder Naturschützer in unser Forum eingeschlichen
> haben, hat er jetzt alle Argumente gegen das Angeln auf der Hand



|bigeyesUnd warum ???

Weil Leute wie ich ihm die Argmente liefere oder andere den Hals nich voll kriegen und auf gedeih und verderb angeln müssen?

Du redest auch nur nach was anderer vorbra****eln #d

Der Spruch is uralt


----------



## gründler (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Es gibt unzählige Seiten im Netz wo man sich auch als nichtangler Infos holen kann zb. beim WWF, Greenpeace, Verbraucherschutz usw. (|znaika: nur nicht bei PETA,bitte nicht bei denen)




|smash:* Catch & Eat....alles andere ist Pe*a |pftroest:*


*Das versteh ich nicht'?oder doch?Ich weiß es nicht aus deinen Post? Sorry dafür aber ich denke du bist einer von diesen Anhängern.*
*Das seh ich so,ob das so ist weiß ich nicht aber der eindruck wächst. *


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Es gibt unzählige Seiten im Netz wo man sich auch als nichtangler Infos holen kann zb. beim WWF, Greenpeace, Verbraucherschutz usw. (|znaika: nur nicht bei PETA,bitte nicht bei denen)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#6 Das glaub ich gern


----------



## Pappa70 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

hallo hallo !!
jetzt wirds langsam langweilig . 
wenn sich hier zwei ständig die selben argumente um die ohren hauen und dabei immer unsachlicher werden ,gehört das ,glaube ich ,nicht hierher.
ollek und gründler ; wenn ihr was ändern wollt , wendet euch an eure bundestagsabgeordneten oder an den petitionsausschuss.
dieses thema zu diskutieren finde ich schon wichtig , aber man kann es auch übertreiben.
kühlt euch lieber mal beim angeln ein bisschen ab.

grüße pappa


----------



## Dart (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> nun wenn man zig mal drauf angesprochen wird...schon siehste doch schleien Stefan kapierts noch nicht und stachert immer weiter.


Der Stefan hat sicher ne Menge kapiert
Der Rest reduziert sich auf persönlicher Darstellung.


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



gründler schrieb:


> *Das versteh ich nicht'?oder doch?Ich weiß es nicht aus deinen Post? Sorry dafür aber ich denke du bist einer von diesen Anhängern.*
> *Das seh ich so,ob das so ist weiß ich nicht aber der eindruck wächst. *



Ich will es dir aber erklären Gründler.

Catch& Eat alles andere ist Peta....

Wenn ich sehe wie z.B. Karpfen liebkost werden nach dem Fang um dann wieder frei gelassen zu werden frage ich mich manchmal ob diese (wirklich netten) Leute nicht bei der Peta besser aufgehoben wären. Da ich mir dann immer denke ob sie sich beim Karpfen nicht noch lieber entschuldigen würden fürs Fangen, 

Denn wie du sagts, entweder in bin Angler oder nicht, aber bei einigen sehe ich sowas wie reue beim Anblick des gefangen Fisches... umso mehr frage ich mich wiso fangen die den dann erst.

Darum Catch&Eat alles andere ist Peta


----------



## gründler (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Pappa ich bin nicht der Meinung die andere hier vertreten,und wenn jemand meint in einem Anglerforum das fische beim Angeln irgendwelchen...........ausgesetzt sind,und im gleichem Atemzug sagt ich geh dann mal paar fische fangen ist das für mich...........

Wenn angeln so schlimm ist warum Angeln diese leute?
Da kommt dann nur weil ich mal gern nen fisch esse,dieser frisch von mir gefangen wurde usw usw.Aber reden beim Wurmaufziehen von ..........bei Lebewesen.

lg


----------



## Capri (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> |bigeyesUnd warum ???
> 
> Weil Leute wie ich ihm die Argmente liefere oder andere den Hals nich voll kriegen und auf gedeih und verderb angeln müssen?
> 
> ...



Mag schon sein, angle ja schon seit über 30 Jahren.
Auch damals gab es schon "Angler" die der Meinung waren
das Masse gleich Können ist.
Ich verwerte meine Fische alle.


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Dart schrieb:


> Der Stefan hat sicher ne Menge kapiert
> Der Rest reduziert sich auf persönlicher Darstellung.



Dart komm mit Argumenten und nicht mit Phrasen, Stefan kommt nicht erst seit dieser Diskussion ebenfalls mit ein und dem selben daher "ob man seine Meinung für einzig richtig hält."

Und ja ich halte meine Meinung für einzig Richtig das sie meine Meinung ist da alles andere nicht meine Meinung wäre.

Wie z.B. du schliest dich auch nur den an die für dich rechtsprechen und dessen Postigs "toll" sind.

"Ach das Thema kann man beenden, der und der hat alles gesagt"

Du siehst zwischen mir und Gründler gibts wenigsten sowas wie ne Diskussion und scheinbar ist nicht alle gesagt.Oder das was gesagt wird passt einigen nicht, dann kann ich deine Haltung verstehn.

nix für ungut



Capri schrieb:


> Mag schon sein, angle ja schon seit über 30 Jahren.
> Auch damals gab es schon "Angler" die der Meinung waren
> das Masse gleich Können ist.
> Ich verwerte meine Fische alle.



Ist mir egal ob Masse können ist, die Frage ist welcher Sinn steht dahinter. und um bei den 178 Brassen zu bleiben... von mir ein dickes Petrie wenn die Fische entsprechend verwertet wurden, von mir aus auch umgesetzt. Aber wenn nicht ...kein Petrie.



Capri schrieb:


> Ich verwerte meine Fische alle.



Siehst du ich nicht, ich selektiere...


----------



## gründler (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Es geht hier um Brassen nicht um C&R.

Aussagen wie wer soviel Fisch fängt ist ein Tierqäler die armen Viecher der müste selber alle fressen usw usw.

Seine 10 Zander im Jahr,seine 10 Carps oder oder oder.sind das andere fische die keine angebliche Schmerzen............. haben oder leiden die nur bei Carpanglern Stippern und C&R freunde,und ihm Augenblick bei euch hat der liebe Gott alles aufgehoben bis ihr ihn erlöst habt. 
Ist er nicht jetzt auch Tierquäler er fängt fische,und wenn du zum Heringsangeln fährst oder nach Norwegen und es beißt packst du nach 5 fischen ein?morgens um 8uhr aufn Atlantik?
Weil du genug hast und nicht weiterquälen willst.

Komm hört auf!

Ich habe jetzt fertig schreibt was ihr wollt nennt mich Tierquäler Mörder was ihr wollt,aber vergesst eure Sonnenbrille nicht beim nächsten Steak.

lg


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Capri schrieb:


> Echt Super! Sollte sich ein Tier- oder Naturschützer in unser Forum eingeschlichen
> haben, hat er jetzt alle Argumente gegen das Angeln auf der Hand




Das höre ich hier nicht zum erstenmal, verstehe es aber immer noch nicht. Welche Argumente sollen das denn sein?

Genau genommen sieht der Maulwurf, sollte es ihn dann geben, nur, dass in den Reihen der Angler über ein durchaus bedeutsames Thema gestritten und heiß diskutiert wird. Und er erkennt vielleicht auch noch, dass es sich durchaus lohnt, über einen bisher "verhassten" Gegenüber (DEN Angler) etwas differenzierter nachzudenken.
Wie auch immer, für mich sind solche Debatten, so sie denn einigermaßen vernünftig und gesittet vonstatten gehen, lediglich Ausdruck dafür, dass es sich bei dem Thema um  irgendetwas handelt, dem Wichtigkeit zugebilligt werden sollte. 
Was ist dann daran schlecht?

Schleien-Stefan:

_"Wer vorgibt zur Nahrungsversorgung angeln zu müssen liefert ein Argument das auf tönernen Füßen steht..." _Nicht um ein Müssen geht es hier, sondern um ein Dürfen. 
Wir dürfen angeln, um uns mit Fisch zu versorgen. Gibt es etwas schöneres?


----------



## Dart (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Dart komm mit Argumenten und nicht mit Phrasen, Stefan kommt nicht erst seit dieser Diskussion ebenfalls mit ein und dem selben daher "ob man seine Meinung für einzig richtig hält."
> 
> Und ja ich halte meine Meinung für einzig Richtig das sie meine Meinung ist da alles andere nicht meine Meinung wäre.
> 
> ...


Der Einzige, der ständigen Erklärungsbedarf hat, bist du selber:g


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Dart schrieb:


> Der Einzige, der ständigen Erklärungsbedarf hat, bist du selber:g



Und wieder nix ausser leeres Bl...Bl...
Gründler hat wenigstens seine Argumente mit denen es loht drüber zu diskutieren...

Wiedersehn #h



gründler schrieb:


> ,und wenn du zum Heringsangeln fährst oder nach Norwegen und es beißt packst du nach 5 fischen ein?morgens um 8uhr aufn Atlantik?
> Weil du genug hast und nicht weiterquälen willst.



Ne du aber nach 15 Kg Filet schon, auch wenn ich mir persönlich 25kg gewünscht hätte.

Und nein auf Rekordjagd wie etliche andere bin ich in Norwegen nicht.  Küchengrösse ist gute ausreichende Grösse


----------



## Doc Plato (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Hallo Jungs,

ich habe mir jetzt mal die Zeit genommen und von der ersten bis zur letzten Seite alles gelesen.
Man, da wird man ja völlig gaga inner Rübe.... Das Bild welches sich hier einem Aussenstehenden bietet....
Müssen diese pers. Anfeindungen wirklich sein, braucht IHR das? 

Lest Euch doch bitte nochmal alles von Anfang an durch. 
Dann trefft Ihr Euch mal persönlich, guck Euch in die Augen, fangt an zu lachen und stoßt mit ner Flasche Bier an.

Schönes Wochenende Euch allen!

Doc


----------



## Dart (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Gründler hat wenigstens seine Argumente mit denen es loht drüber zu diskutieren...


 wenn du mal die letzten Seiten zurückblätterst, wirst du feststellen, das sich nur @gründler die Mühe gemacht hat, ernsthaft auf dich zu reagieren|rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Mädels, hört doch auf, Euch zu zanken. |krach:

Ich respektiere Olleks Ansicht in hohem Maße, auch wenn ich sie in der von ihm geschilderten Konsequenz nicht teile und daher ab und an gegenargumentiere.

Hier seid Ihr aber grade dabei Euch in was reinzusteigern, und verliert die Sachlichkeit und damit auch die Grundlage einer vernünftigen Diskussion. 

Ollek, komm Wurst essen. Und Dirk, Stefan und Rainer kriegen auch eine. 

Doc gibt das Bier dazu und schon ist alles halb so schlimm. :m


----------



## Capri (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Dart komm mit Argumenten und nicht mit Phrasen, Stefan kommt nicht erst seit dieser Diskussion ebenfalls mit ein und dem selben daher "ob man seine Meinung für einzig richtig hält."
> 
> Und ja ich halte meine Meinung für einzig Richtig das sie meine Meinung ist da alles andere nicht meine Meinung wäre.
> 
> ...



Ach du selektierst? Wie denn? Zurücksetzen?
Große Köder?
Es würde mich sehr freuen, zu erfaren, wie Du das machst.


----------



## Dart (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Hey olle Ollek
Schieb mal ne Bockwurst rüber, abba büdde mit Senf
LG Reiner


----------



## Achim_68 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Apropos reagieren - da es sich momentan in meinen Augen eher um reine Selbstdarstellung einiger Akteure zu handeln scheint, bin ich geneigt, dieser momentan mehr als fruchtlosen Diskussion, hier gleich den Riegel vorzuschieben - diese ewige Auseinanderklauben von Gesagtem/ bzw. Geschriebenem und diese endlose Zitiererei geht mir langsam auf den Zeiger. Vielleicht könnten die Hauptkontrahenten die Sache via PM regeln, da habt ihr zwar kein Publikum, aber vielleicht regelt sich die Sache dann von alleine....

Also, ich guck mir das Spektakel noch ein paar Minuten an und hoffe, es kommt noch was Neues, ansonsten mach ich das hier gleich zu




...also überrascht mich


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Vermutlich mit Schild am Haken... Sonst müsste man ja in irgenteine Richtung konsequent sein...

Edit: Sorry, aber um das Thema das jemand im Ausland entsprechend den dortigen Gesetzen vermutlich regelkonform Fische gefangen hat, deren Verwertung wir nicht kennen, wurde schon lange nix mehr geschrieben... Mach bitte zu, allerdings findet hier sicher jemand einen anderen Thread in dem man wieder stänkern kann das ein Fisch nicht "sinnvoll verwertet" wurde.


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Dart schrieb:


> wenn du mal die letzten Seiten zurückblätterst, wirst du feststellen, das sich nur @gründler die Mühe gemacht hat, ernsthaft auf dich zu reagieren|rolleyes



 Warscheinlich weil alles so falsch ist was ich hier und in anderen Threads schreibe und er das nicht erkennt...

Glaub mir die PNs die ich von anderen als Reaktion auf verschiedene Postings von mir kriege zeigen das es so falsch nicht sein kann was ich schreibe, nur ich verstehe warum einige (dich inkl.) das anders sehen. |rolleyes

Gruss

@ Ralle24#g




Dart schrieb:


> Hey olle Ollek
> Schieb mal ne Bockwurst rüber, abba büdde mit Senf
> LG Reiner



Das ist doch endlich mal ne Aussage#g


----------



## Seefliege (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

|wavey:

@ Ollek;

" ... Wenn ich sehe wie z.B. Karpfen liebkost werden nach dem Fang um dann wieder frei gelassen zu werden frage ich mich manchmal ob diese ... Leute nicht bei der Peta besser aufgehoben wären ..."

ähm, das glauben wir doch nicht wirklich; oder? so'n waschechter tierschutzaktivist würde ganz schön amok laufen, wenn die organisation einen boilie- und karpfenfetischisten und (auch von dir anerkannten) tierquäler aufnehmen würde ... aufnahmeantrag |abgelehn|muahah:
zudem widersprichst du dir in diesem punkt selbst ... was sind den nun hardcore-releaser, tierschützer oder -quäler ;+ da ich selbst einige jahre so'n "karpfenverhätscheler" war, kann ich dir mit felsenfester überzeugung versichern, dass beide fraktionen bezogen auf die sichtweise ihres umgangs mit tieren nichts gemein haben ... 
z.b. die kampagne "esst wale ..." von P.E.T.A. vor einigen jahren, die darauf beruhte, anstatt 10000 hühnern lieber einen wal zu töten, um das fleisch zu verzehren ... |peinlich
so'n waschechter karpfenfreak würde lieber den ganzen brassenbestand eines gewässers opfern, um seine heiligen großkälber vor futterkonkurrenz zu bewahren ... :m

ich muss ehrlich sagen, alles beides ist gleich bekloppt und absolut extrem ... #q ich halte es für ausgeschlossen, dass ein angler, der sein hobby ehrlich betreibt und bei gesundem verstand ist, sich zu den positionen von P.E.T.A. hingezogen fühlt ...

Petri von Matthias.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

Für Wurst ist die falsche Zeit...

Ich wäre jetzt eher für


----------



## gründler (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Warscheinlich weil alles so falsch ist was ich hier und in anderen Threads schreibe und er das nicht erkennt...
> 
> Glaub mir die PNs die ich von anderen als Reaktion auf verschiedene Postings von mir kriege zeigen das es so falsch nicht sein kann was ich schreibe, nur ich verstehe warum einige (dich inkl.) das anders sehen. |rolleyes
> 
> ...


 
Ich erkenne das sehr gut,und die Pn's ich sollte mich über Piep Piep nicht aufregen Sowas sind keine Angler die ihre eigenen Kollegen als Tierquäler hinstellen und verraten und verkaufen,und selber nen Wurm aufziehen und wenns beißt SELBER "quälen" und nicht ein stück besser sind,hab ich auch mehr als genug bekommen. 
lg


----------



## Dart (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Achim_68 schrieb:


> Also, ich guck mir das Spektakel noch ein paar Minuten an und hoffe, es kommt noch was Neues, ansonsten mach ich das hier gleich zu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sorry für OT. dein altes Avatar war deutlich cooler


----------



## Ollek (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich erkenne das sehr gut,und die Pn's ich sollte mich über Piep Piep nicht aufregen Sowas sind keine Angler die ihre eigenen Kollegen als Tierquäler hinstellen und verraten und verkaufen,und selber nen Wurm aufziehen und wenns beißt SELBER "quälen" und nicht ein stück besser sind,hab ich auch mehr als genug bekommen.
> lg



Gründler du verstehst das nicht, die Leute die mich angeschrieben haben haben nix und niemanden als tierquäler oder sonst was bezeichnet.

Sie waren nur mit mir der Meinung das es fragwürdig ist was einige unter "Angeln" verstehen da sie schon unterscheiden zwischen dem was sinnvoll ist und was nicht.

Und z.B. massig zander (pro tag) aus dem tiefen Pumpen ist in den Augen vieler sinnlos.

Und die Quintessenz daraus kann man z.b. in Stralsund sehen (wenn auch nicht aus dem tiefen)

Und maßloses Verhalten wie von einigen an den Tag gelegt ist nach Ansicht vieler nicht Sinnvoll.

Schade ist meine Ansicht wirklich so schlecht und stehe ich damit allein da?

Selbst wenn, es ist nur meine Ansicht


----------



## Achim_68 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*



Achim_68 schrieb:


> Apropos reagieren - da es sich momentan in meinen Augen eher um reine Selbstdarstellung einiger Akteure zu handeln scheint, bin ich geneigt, dieser momentan mehr als fruchtlosen Diskussion, hier gleich den Riegel vorzuschieben - diese ewige Auseinanderklauben von Gesagtem/ bzw. Geschriebenem und diese endlose Zitiererei geht mir langsam auf den Zeiger. Vielleicht könnten die Hauptkontrahenten die Sache via PM regeln, da habt ihr zwar kein Publikum, aber vielleicht regelt sich die Sache dann von alleine....
> 
> Also, ich guck mir das Spektakel noch ein paar Minuten an und hoffe, es kommt noch was Neues, ansonsten mach ich das hier gleich zu
> 
> ...




Ich denke, wir können alle mal eine Pause gebrauchen - ich schliesse das Ding, damit sich die Gemüter mal beruhigen. Morgen sieht die Welt schon wieder anders aus...und dann starten wir noch nen Versuch.

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## LAC (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unglaublich ! 178 Brassen in 3Stunden,15Minuten!!*

@Achim_68
das hätte ich nicht gedacht, daß diese ruhepause solch eine wirkung zeigt - gratulation. 
Nun will keiner mehr ins schlachthaus rein - ist ja auch normal - wer will da schon hin.
Gruss Otto


----------

